# UK Cubers!



## CharlieCooper (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all of you chatty UK folk

Today while browsing in TX Maxx I noticed there was a three puzzle set in the bag/tools/man section that contained three puzzles for £7, which separately would probably cost almost £30.

It included the first brainstring, which is pretty cool (I really like it), the cross teaser (hard, but also fun) and a "planets" puzzle. I think arnaud has one I've played with but I don't actually own one. 

It is sold as a Mensa brain training three pack thing and is quite a deal so thought I'd share. I didn't get one because I have two of the puzzles anyway, but thought someone else might want it. love love.


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool, I'm going birthday present shopping in town on Monday so I'll definitely pop in and get a treat for myself for all the hard work
Alas, when I read the beginning of the second sentence I had hopes they'd be mefferts puzzles...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2009)

What the hell is TX Maxx? 

I like Charlie's tip-offs  I got a skewb from Woolies and I'll have a look aroudn the locali-sh TK Maxx to see if the have these in.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool, might just have a look, sounds like a bargain.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 12, 2009)

lol you don't know what tk maxx is? oh yes you live in that far distant region known as north of london, i am unfamiliar with your shops well if you want me to post you one or something we can sort it out.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 12, 2009)

TK Maxx is all over the country isn't it?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> lol you don't know what tk maxx is? oh yes you live in that far distant region known as north of london, i am unfamiliar with your shops well if you want me to post you one or something we can sort it out.




Was that directed at me?


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 12, 2009)

We have a TK Maxx in Sheffield (in fact there are two !), I'll take a look next time I'm in there. 

Cheers for the tips.


----------



## Edam (Aug 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> lol you don't know what tk maxx is?



psst, you wrote TX maxx in the first post..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > lol you don't know what tk maxx is?
> ...



hah, sorry i'm a moron!


----------



## panyan (Aug 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> oh yes you live in that far distant region known as north of london,



the closest one to me is in enfield town, then it would be wood green, then hatfield house (gallaria)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 24, 2011)

*UK cubers?*

Is there any cubers around the region of Manchester or the north west so we could meet up or something and cube obviously.


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in Merseyside but currently have to much on for meets.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 17, 2011)

*UK Meets?*

Hi guys, 

Sorry if this has been asked before, couldnt find anything with search.

Are there ever any general meet ups in the UK, not necessarily comps?

What with the lack of comps over here it would be cool if there were just some smaller get togethers just to cube and exchange tips and stuff. Just wondered if this kind of thing goes on cus I'd love to get involved! I have been cubing for about 4 months now and have still never met another cuber LOL.

Billy


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 18, 2011)

As far as I'm aware there has only been a comp in Bristol but in the way of meetups not really anything! However if there was anything around London/South East I would definitely turn up!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 18, 2011)

Would be nice to see stuff happening in the north of England for a change.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 18, 2011)

Or Scotland, for that matter.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 18, 2011)

TwoTrees said:


> As far as I'm aware there has only been a comp in Bristol but in the way of meetups not really anything! However if there was anything around London/South East I would definitely turn up!


 
Dude, I live in your area lol. You know St Albans?


----------



## headradiomice (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a bit off topic, but did anyone else see the bloke running the London marathon yesterday while solving cubes? He was 'dressed' as a cube, and apparently he had to solve 100 cubes during the run to break the record. 

I'd be up for a meet in the south east/London area.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 18, 2011)

headradiomice said:


> This is a bit off topic, but did anyone else see the bloke running the London marathon yesterday while solving cubes? He was 'dressed' as a cube, and apparently he had to solve 100 cubes during the run to break the record.
> 
> I'd be up for a meet in the south east/London area.


[youtube]SKAijlYOTiI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
I saw this a while ago.


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I do know st Albans  well it seems like there is potential for a meetup around London


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah sweet! Well lets see if we can get a few more people interested and then we will try to organise something no? 

I'm not really bothered where it is, someplace central to everybody i guess, unless someone has an awsome venue where we can hold it for free or sumthing!


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

BillyRain said:


> Ah sweet! Well lets see if we can get a few more people interested and then we will try to organise something no?
> 
> I'm not really bothered where it is, someplace central to everybody i guess, unless someone has an awsome venue where we can hold it for free or sumthing!





> THE BBC WILL BE AT THE SHOW
> We are delighted to announce that the BBC has a brand new prime time Saturday night Entertainment show in Production. They are looking for people with unique and impressive talents, specialist skills and never-been-seen-before inventions to take part, and they want to come along to the BMF Show on 14th/15th May to find them.
> 
> So, if you have an extensive knowledge of a particular subject, or you have an unique invention or contraption , or you can pull off an amazing stunt or feat that will wow the viewers, then get in touch with Sarah Church on [email protected] Tel: 020 8225 6250.
> ...



u guys might be interested in this
http://www.thebmfshow.co.uk/newsitem.asp?action=12_04_2011 11_51_42


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2011)

I live just outside of London and would be happy to meet up somewhere


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 18, 2011)

BillyRain said:


> Ah sweet! Well lets see if we can get a few more people interested and then we will try to organise something no?
> 
> I'm not really bothered where it is, someplace central to everybody i guess, unless someone has an awsome venue where we can hold it for free or sumthing!


 
As far as I am aware most informal meetups can be held in seating areas in shopping centres or cafes or something 

People who are interested in the London area:

*Two Trees
Billy Rain
Headradiomice
04mucklowd*

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 19, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Or Scotland, for that matter.


 
Hay dude, you're deffo not alone in Edinburgh  I know couple other cubers here. Mr Vallance also happens to be in town ATM. Gimme a shout if you fancy meeting up..


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 19, 2011)

There's a new train line from where I live into Edinburgh. Not used it yet, I usually go to Glasgow, but if there's a few cubers meeting up in Edinburgh I'll probably go.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha sounds good! Anywhere will do then i guess! 

Lets see if we get some more peeps over the next few days. 

That BBC thing sounds interesting! I'm sure they'd be interested in cubers. Not me, I am slow lol, but you guys should get in touch!


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 19, 2011)

By the way do any of you london/near london guys have facebook? Please feel free to add me by searching Billy 'Skipper' Rain.

Would be cool to chat.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

I would be interested in a meet up. Even though a different 'neck of the woods', I am in London every week at least once on business.


@BillyRain: Nice progress on the PLLs/OLLs


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I would be interested in a meet up. Even though a different 'neck of the woods', I am in London every week at least once on business.
> 
> 
> @BillyRain: Nice progress on the PLLs/OLLs



Hey thanks Selkie!  

Lets hope we can make the meet date work out for you too!

We should both ask ourselves... what are we doing up this late/early..


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2011)

BillyRain said:


> We should both ask ourselves... what are we doing up this late/early..


 
It's a UK thing...


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 20, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> It's a UK thing...


 
Lol, where are you from Robert?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 20, 2011)

Guildford.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

BillyRain said:


> Hey thanks Selkie!
> We should both ask ourselves... what are we doing up this late/early..


 
Off work with a chest infection. Woke up with a coughing fit and couldn't sleep so trolled the forums and did an AO100


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Off work with a chest infection. Woke up with a coughing fit and couldn't sleep so trolled the forums and did an AO100


 
Haha bless ya, what was your result?!?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

BillyRain said:


> Haha bless ya, what was your result?!?


 
Think that one was 28.8. Just done a 27.9 Ao100. I don't know why but been cubing for 3 1/2 months. I just sort of wrongly assumed since it took so long to get to sub-30 (couple of weeks ago) that I would plateau there but beginning to see quite an acceleration. If I judge just the right turn speed on F2L it seems I can get 22-23 without an issue but I am finding it difficult to stop speeding. I think the breakthrough is never having to look back at the pair I'm solving.

Hoping to grab another pb or 2 in the next 2 days with this lovely weather and this awesome natural light! 

And aye, my business trips to London are pretty fluid, I arrange them for when I want so hopefully I could make a London meet. Maybe we should look at what would be necessary to make it a comp? I'd be happy to lend a hand with arrangements. But a meet is good also


----------



## Godmil (Apr 20, 2011)

Darn Selkie, that's quite a speed you've been improving lately, you're totally leaving me in your dust.

Also +1 for Scottish Meetup


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 20, 2011)

We would have to make an official thread so everyone could sign up. Definitely think a meetup would be our best option now and then turn it in to unnoficial comps and then maybe official in the future.


----------



## Edam (Apr 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I would be interested in a meet up. Even though a different 'neck of the woods', I am in London every week at least once on business.


 
Devon ey? Where abouts? North/South?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

South, Torbay. You?


----------



## Edam (Apr 20, 2011)

same sort of area, depending on how near the coast you are. I'm on the edge of dartmoor just off the A38. Nice weather lately isn't it?  If you fancy any kind of devon meet thing let me know, I'm usually free and looking for a reason to get out of the house.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Darn Selkie, that's quite a speed you've been improving lately, you're totally leaving me in your dust.



Thanks mate, but you won't fall behind. Can't seem to get my LL below about 9 seconds, even on 1 look OLL and 1 look PLL, my TPS sucks! My 22-23 secs solves are 2-3 secs cross, ~10 secs F2L, rest OLL and PLL. You only need to look at the difference in my n and nl pb's, and I have lots under 20 lucky. PLL skip is -5secs for me.



Edam said:


> same sort of area, depending on how near the coast you are. I'm on the edge of dartmoor just off the A38. Nice weather lately isn't it?  If you fancy any kind of devon meet thing let me know, I'm usually free and looking for a reason to get out of the house.


 
Aye I live in Paignton, only 5 mins from the beach but work near Exmouth. However off ill at the moment. Indeed, great weather, perfect timing to be ill 

And a Devon meet sounds like a plan


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

needs moar manchester


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2011)

TwoTrees said:


> We would have to make an official thread so everyone could sign up. Definitely think a meetup would be our best option now and then turn it in to unnoficial comps and then maybe official in the future.


I might be up for a meetup, but more importantly, definitely don't try to organise a official competition until you've been to several other ones first so you have some idea of what is involved.

In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer, so people should come along to that! More details should follow in the coming weeks.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer, so people should come along to that! More details should follow in the coming weeks.



Sounds like great news, I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer, so people should come along to that! More details should follow in the coming weeks.


 
100 ROUNDS OF 2x2x2!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking forward to meeting up with the UK crew again <3


----------



## Escher (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> needs moar manchester


 
moar sheffield moar like.


----------



## SEBUVER (Apr 20, 2011)

There are a couple of meet ups in the UK. I went to one last month when I met Pantazis Houlis (Big TwistyPuzzles forum member and owner of MindStrat Puzzles). I may be organising my own meet up down at the south in the summer.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 20, 2011)

Great to hear that so many are on board for a meet up. Should I create an official thread for it? Which forum should I post that in? 

If someone else wants to do it for me then feel free!! haha. 

Also great to hear that there may be a comp soon  I just want to experience one in any shape or form! 

Billz


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm In the willenhall/walsall area but im on holiday at the moment so yeah XD unless you wanna go barcelona to cube go for it!


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 20, 2011)

TwoTrees said:


> As far as I am aware most informal meetups can be held in seating areas in shopping centres or cafes or something
> 
> People who are interested in the London area:
> 
> ...



Muckers! Your alive!



kinch2002 said:


> In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer, so people should come along to that! More details should follow in the coming weeks.



Ooh, Guildford is a little too far for me to travel. I'm not sure I'll be able to make that. Can't you make it any closer to me? I would appreciate this very much, and promise not to do well and beat you at anything.


----------



## flan (Apr 20, 2011)

Edam said:


> same sort of area, depending on how near the coast you are. I'm on the edge of dartmoor.





Selkie said:


> Aye I live in Paignton, only 5 mins from the beach


 
I live in Lyme Regis so Devon/Dorset but still quite near to both of you, count me in for any meetups as long as its after June [exams sorry ]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer



Woop. Less than an hour's drive. I better start practicing more than just 3x3.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 21, 2011)

Cride5 said:


> Hay dude, you're deffo not alone in Edinburgh  I know couple other cubers here. Mr Vallance also happens to be in town ATM. Gimme a shout if you fancy meeting up..


 


bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> There's a new train line from where I live into Edinburgh. Not used it yet, I usually go to Glasgow, but if there's a few cubers meeting up in Edinburgh I'll probably go.


 


Godmil said:


> Also +1 for Scottish Meetup



So we can meet up at some pub, unless you don't drink. Or have a cup of coffee.

Perhaps Godmil can suggest a date because Aberdeen is not precisely around the corner.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 21, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I might be up for a meetup, but more importantly, definitely don't try to organise a official competition until you've been to several other ones first so you have some idea of what is involved.
> 
> In other exciting news, Robert and I are likely to organise a competition in Guildford (35 min train from Waterloo) over the summer, so people should come along to that! More details should follow in the coming weeks.


 

Oh yea Guildford competiton sounds gooood


----------



## jack3256 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a train from Hull to Guilford? I would be there and bring 2-4 mates who cube


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm planning on going to the next comp in Bristol but it's quite daunting seeing as though I won't know anyone there. I live in the North East of England and have never come across any other cubers except for my friends who have tried to cube after seeing me cube. Meeting up would be a great idea, it's just finding enough cubers to meet or a good location that is the problem :/


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 21, 2011)

Guys is it worth proposing a date and venue and see how it works for people? What area do we think is the most fair?


----------



## David1994 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Irish comps*

Does anyone know of any Comps near Ireland or any Ireland cubers??


----------



## Gredore (Apr 21, 2011)

> same sort of area, depending on how near the coast you are. I'm on the edge of dartmoor.


 


> Aye I live in Paignton, only 5 mins from the beach





> I live in Lyme Regis so Devon/Dorset but still quite near to both of you, count me in for any meetups as long as its after June [exams sorry ]



I am in devon also


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 22, 2011)

wontolla said:


> So we can meet up at some pub, unless you don't drink. Or have a cup of coffee.
> 
> Perhaps Godmil can suggest a date because Aberdeen is not precisely around the corner.


 
I'm ok with pub or otherwise. I have one week of semester left, and two exams on 18th and 24th May and I'll be studying just before them. Any other day should suit me, when is everyone else free?


----------



## jiggy (Apr 22, 2011)

If something happened in London, I could be tempted in...it would really depend on how big a thing it was and if I was free at the time. 

I've not really been monitoring the forum recently though so I'd probably miss out...Thom might have my old uni email from things I sent into Cubecast in the past so I'm always reachable though that.

I'll try and stay in the loop, but put me down as a maybe!

(Guess this means I've got to start practising again!!)


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 22, 2011)

BTW, what do meets usually envolve?  I've never been to one before! Just generally sitting around and cubing/exchanging tips?

Anyone got any ideas for a good venue for london meet?


----------



## Rob2109 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in the NW, so if there were any meets near Lancashire I'd be up for that. London is a bit far for me and Devon too, if there was a comp organised I could probably make it though.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 26, 2011)

Below Birmingham-ish, ive only ever met 1 other cuber, he was dutch...


----------



## BillyRain (May 4, 2011)

Anyone got any ideas for a venue for London meet??? Suggestions? Dates too!?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2011)

Cube meets usually consist of going to McDonald's, buying something, then staying as long as possible until they threaten to throw you out. Then five of you share a McFlurry until it happens again. Then you leave and go to the other McDonald's around the corner. Repeat.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jun 28, 2011)

*England speedcubers!*

Anybody here living in England! what are your pbs and how good do you think England is at speedcubing?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 28, 2011)

This.


----------



## Escher (Jun 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> This.


 
UK =/= England.

My PB of 12 is about 8.0x, usual average is high 8/low 9.

England is very good, but Scotland has the World Champ


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ben


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 28, 2011)

Scotland might split soon. OMG UK LOSES PEOPLE


----------



## wontolla (Jun 28, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Scotland might split soon. OMG UK LOSES PEOPLE


 
We need a WCA delegate first!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 28, 2011)

...huh?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2011)

Joey is very good at the whole speedcubing thing.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 16, 2011)

*Any speedcubers in London?*

the title says all!:tu


----------



## jiggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I think there are a handful of us. Not sure on the exact number though.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 5, 2011)

Bit of a bump, but just wanted to say I'll be entering civilisation (i.e. Edinburgh) tomorrow for 10 days. Anyone want to attend a last minute Cube Meet?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn, pity mate. I am up in Glasgow or Edinburgh every few weeks on business but unfortunately it does not coincide with your visit there this time.

You going to try and make it to UK Open in November?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 5, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Bit of a bump, but just wanted to say I'll be entering civilisation (i.e. Edinburgh) tomorrow for 10 days. Anyone want to attend a last minute Cube Meet?


 
come to newcastle its only another 120 miles


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, so many UK cubers I've never seen before. It seems insane theres so little comps


----------



## fishlegih (Apr 1, 2012)

i live in manchester and have never met a cuber


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 1, 2012)

London


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Apr 1, 2012)

Bristol- only cubers I see these days are like, not really into speed
I tend to have meet-ups with them every month or so though, so any cubers around bristol who would like to join, you're more than welcome to  PM me I guess, or just add me on Facebook


----------



## applemobile (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm only an hour and a half away from bristol!


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 1, 2012)

wey aye man

Newcastle is the worst for cubers. Population 1


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 1, 2012)

London too. Still wonder why the capital has so few cubers- i don't know of any but me :/


----------



## applemobile (Apr 1, 2012)

That's because 98% of the population of London are more interested in blowing up planes and burning poppies. I seen it in the daily mail.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm like 20 min outside London.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 2, 2012)

Im like an hour from heathrow? but i gotta travel 25 ins in car then 35 by plane to get there:/


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm about 50 minutes from Manchester.


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 2, 2012)

Scotland


----------



## angham (Apr 2, 2012)

Warrington, so very close to Manchester


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 2, 2012)

Hampshire. Wanted to go to Rapidash Open, but didn't register in time


----------



## xcuber123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Essex (romford) UK RULES!!!


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cambridgeshire for me. I hope to go to Kangaskhan later this year if I can get there, which would also be my first competition .
(A bit off topic: what are the time limits for 4x4-6x6? I want to enter those events too but I'm quite slow at big cubes (~3 mins 4x4, ~6 mins 5x5, 10+ mins 6x6))


----------



## conn9 (Apr 2, 2012)

same as angham


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 2, 2012)

dr01d3k4 said:


> Cambridgeshire for me. I hope to go to Kangaskhan later this year if I can get there, which would also be my first competition .
> (A bit off topic: what are the time limits for 4x4-6x6? I want to enter those events too but I'm quite slow at big cubes (~3 mins 4x4, ~6 mins 5x5, 10+ mins 6x6))



Cutoffs are most likely to be 1:30 for 4x4, 2:30 for 5x5 and 5 minutes for 6x6.

I'm from Guildford, same as D-Sheppz and Rob Yau.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Cutoffs are most likely to be 1:30 for 4x4, 2:30 for 5x5 and 5 minutes for 6x6.
> 
> I'm from Guildford, same as D-Sheppz and Rob Yau.


 
Ah, suppose I've got some practicing to do then! Thanks though.


----------



## Rob2109 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in Preston so I'd be up for a meeting somewhere in the North West if we can organise it.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 3, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 14, 2012)

*UK Cubers?*

Hi All, Im 3 weeks into cubing and hooked. Its bizzare really as Im a 40 year old and havent had a rubiks cube since they first came out in the 80's 

Anyway after three weeks Im hitting a 2:20 average with a pb of 1:54 Ive just ordered a ZhanChi from Lubix to see if it can help speed things up. Im practicing finger tricks and I'll soon be learning F2L before progressing onwards and upwards.

Im also thinking of putting together a website and selling a few cubes etc. Anyone in the UK interested in buying cubes and getting them within a 2 day window for a reasonable price?

Hope to be back here soon as there loads of info

Cheers lads

UKSpeedCubes


----------



## JackL (Apr 14, 2012)

Hells to the yeah man! Sounds like an awesome idea! Cheers sham.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome! A UK based store would be epic.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 14, 2012)

Let me know what you want and I'll look into getting some stock


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive managed to get some ZhanChis or order. Is it worth getting some C4U cores too? What about Guhongs and C4U cubes? does anybody buy these cubes?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2012)

People like guhong2s. Also lube and stuff would be nice. Welcome btw


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 16, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> Ive managed to get some ZhanChis or order. Is it worth getting some C4U cores too? What about Guhongs and C4U cubes? does anybody buy these cubes?


 
you really need guhongs they are also popular whit two 2x2's are the best 2x2's all i have to say not sure about C4U cores.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 16, 2012)

Cube smith stickers! I'm sick of having to wait 8 weeks for a set of stickers to arrive.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 17, 2012)

ZhanChi's white and black, Guhong's white and black, Witt Two's white, black and coloured (stickerless), replacement cores, replacement screws and springs, lube and stickers ordered 

Whats everyones favourite type of lube? I'll stock different types if theres a demand?

Ive also requested that a sample timer is sent to me so I'll soon be stocking these too


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 17, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> ZhanChi's white and black, Guhong's white and black, Witt Two's white, black and coloured (stickerless), replacement cores, replacement screws and springs, lube and stickers ordered
> 
> Whats everyones favourite type of lube? I'll stock different types if theres a demand?
> 
> Ive also requested that a sample timer is sent to me so I'll soon be stocking these too



Maru is very popular between UK Cubers, but I also think you should get Lubix in stock too.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 17, 2012)

Lubix would be nice


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 17, 2012)

This is awesome. Hope the business works out. I'll definitely try and support


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 17, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> ZhanChi's white and black, Guhong's white and black, Witt Two's white, black and coloured (stickerless), replacement cores, replacement screws and springs, lube and stickers ordered
> 
> Whats everyones favourite type of lube? I'll stock different types if theres a demand?
> 
> Ive also requested that a sample timer is sent to me so I'll soon be stocking these too


 
Lubix! It's be great to eliminate that delivery time.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll get in touch with Lubix now and get some on order asap
I'll also get some Maru 3x3x3's in stock too

The cores, should I order Dayan or C4U ?

PS who's got the UK's fastest 3x3x3 single time? I'll send them a cube, you beat there 3x3x3 time and you can have one too. I'll also be sending other goodies to the fastest in the UK too


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure Maru 3x3s are a good investment, though that's just me. What kind of stickers did you get, and how long until you think the store is open?


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 17, 2012)

Im not sure what make the skickers are but they have a Z on them? I have ordered standard colours and some sets with black instead of white for now.
I'll order the Marus as somebody has requested them.

I think I should be fully online with stock in about two weeks, Im just tweeking my store at the moment.

What kind of prices are you guys thinking of paying for Guhongs etc considering that you will have them postage free in about 2 days after order placement?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 17, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> PS who's got the UK's fastest 3x3x3 single time? I'll send them a cube, you beat there 3x3x3 time and you can have one too. I'll also be sending other goodies to the fastest in the UK too


 
Robert Yau has the fastest official single, Breandan average iirc.



ukspeedcubes said:


> What kind of prices are you guys thinking of paying for Guhongs etc considering that you will have them postage free in about 2 days after order placement?


 
Uh. £10 reasonable? You stocking Guhong IIs?
Really excited about this store, I can't order from overseas you see...


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure on the demand but you could think about stocking either shengshou 4x4,5x5 etc. or V-cubes. Also, Pyraminx(s? what is the plural of Pyraminx?) seem popular, at least to everybody I know in person (even some "non-cubers" find the Pyraminx really fun). 
With Pyraminx, I wouldn't know what make to recommend. Maybe someone with more experience could recommend a good brand? I don't think there's a major difference but I could be wrong.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Robert Yau has the fastest official single, Breandan average iirc.
> 
> Uh. £10 reasonable? You stocking Guhong IIs?
> Really excited about this store, I can't order from overseas you see...



If anyone has Roberts (Single) or Breandan's (AVG) contact info ask them both to get in touch and I'll get a cube in the post for them both.

I have my Zhanchis currently set @ £12.99 "free postage" 
I'll be straight with you the "free postage" is actually calculated into the overall price. Anything sold on the store will be despatch 2nd class recorded delivery which I believe but dont quote me will be £2.97 for packets from 0 to 750 grams (new 2012 prices)



ZincK_NOVA said:


> I'm not sure on the demand but you could think about stocking either shengshou 4x4,5x5 etc. or V-cubes. Also, Pyraminx(s? what is the plural of Pyraminx?) seem popular, at least to everybody I know in person (even some "non-cubers" find the Pyraminx really fun).
> With Pyraminx, I wouldn't know what make to recommend. Maybe someone with more experience could recommend a good brand? I don't think there's a major difference but I could be wrong.



For the launch we will be stocking 3x3's plus accessories etc as soon as demand increases we we start to supply anything and everything


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> You stocking Guhong IIs?



Yes we are


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Apr 17, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> For the launch we will be stocking 3x3's plus accessories etc as soon as demand increases we we start to supply anything and everything



Fair enough. I may be ordering are core or two when you open. I'll try to support your store as much as I can; I really like the idea of a UK-based store, and your pricing sounds pretty good.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

Roberts been in touch We'll be shipping his cube out tomorrow, can somebody let Breandan know that he also has a cube waiting for him

Edit: Robert / Breandan let us know if you prefer White or Black


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 18, 2012)

I can has one too por favor?

nothing wrong with trying 
+ I did win the last UK comp.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 18, 2012)

I think you should give one to the irish cuber who has 12 national records


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I can has one too por favor?
> 
> nothing wrong with trying
> + I did win the last UK comp.


 


blakedacuber said:


> I think you should give one to the irish cuber who has 12 national records



Unfortunately we can only offer so many free goodies at this stage, If the shop takes off then I'll try to start to sponser UK comps too . . . . . . . we'll have to see how things go


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> I think you should give one to the irish cuber who has 12 national records


12 UK NRs is better 
(+2 WRs and 1 ER)


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 18, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> Unfortunately we can only offer so many free goodies at this stage, If the shop takes off then I'll try to start to sponser UK comps too . . . . . . . we'll have to see how things go


 
K. I'll be buying your lubix and guhong 2s straight after you begin stocking them.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 18, 2012)

Btw does ireland class as part of the uk for shipping?


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

Northern Ireland is still part of the UK (United Kingdom of Britain & Northern Ireland), therefore posting to the North is classed as internal and standard UK postage applies.

Are you in Northern Ireland?


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope how much would standard shipping be to the republic of ireland?


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been watching this thread silently since I posted and am hugely enthused to see a UK cube store. Looks like you are stocking some decent items and at decent prices, no more waiting on USPS or the Chinese post service!

I have heard though that UK speedcube stores have got into trouble with Seven Towns over the patent, I think you'll be fine though!

I will be buying from you often and soon!


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Nope how much would standard shipping be to the republic of ireland?



I look into it and let you know, it shouldnt be much extra. I'll also put an option on the site for you to request shipment to the republic of Ireland


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

95Rifles said:


> I've been watching this thread silently since I posted and am hugely enthused to see a UK cube store. Looks like you are stocking some decent items and at decent prices, no more waiting on USPS or the Chinese post service!
> 
> I have heard though that UK speedcube stores have got into trouble with Seven Towns over the patent, I think you'll be fine though!
> 
> I will be buying from you often and soon!



Which Patent? do you know anybody so that I can get in touch with them and make sure I have all of the angles covered


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 18, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> Which Patent? do you know anybody so that I can get in touch with them and make sure I have all of the angles covered


It's really cool that you have the motivation to get this shop going, but tbh I feel like you're massively underinformed about speedcubing. I worry whether this will work given your lack of knowledge. If we have to tell you what cubes to stock, there's already something wrong there. And if you're not careful about all the legal issues (which you seem to have no clue about), you're only going to get yourself in trouble.


----------



## ukspeedcubes (Apr 18, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's really cool that you have the motivation to get this shop going, but tbh I feel like you're massively underinformed about speedcubing. I worry whether this will work given your lack of knowledge. If we have to tell you what cubes to stock, there's already something wrong there. And if you're not careful about all the legal issues (which you seem to have no clue about), you're only going to get yourself in trouble.



Dont be worried, my knowledge of speedcubing as well as my pathetic times will come with familiarisation 
My questions regarding which cubes to stock are to simply guage demand in the UK, I would have been a fool not to ask and instead buy any random cubes that remain static. I need to see a turn over to see if the shop is viable.
Also as far as Im aware nobody is currently in a legal wrangle with Dayan regarding any patents? You guys are the clued up ones thats why I asked the question as to whom Seventowns currently have patent issues with.
I understood that there was a case that was dropped by V-Cube but that I though was long since over?

I'll continue to make a small investment and hopefully there will be a sucessfull shop at the end of it


----------



## nickcolley (Apr 19, 2012)

Thought i'd mention that I have some guhongs to sell soon. (All lubed and modded etc.) I'll post again when I have more details.

Edit: If you're really interested PM me because I have a couple already set, I just need to set up my website currently.


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 19, 2012)

Around the patent issues, I don't actually know anything more about it. The person I was speaking to said it was difficult for UK cubeshops because large companies have some sway here. They were American and they might not be fully clued up surrounding the entire issue either. I didn't mean to misinform or panic or anything like that, more to relay information I had been told by a cube shop owner. I can't give any more details and it might be worth someone else stepping in if they actually know if there are problems. 

Do any of the large companies have representation on the forum? Just clarification would be nice, don't want to get anyone into trouble here. 

Not trying to put dampeners on the idea, which I am fully behind, just making you aware.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 19, 2012)

They are not on this forum. They will try to block mass shipments into the UK. Setting up a shop here comes at the risk that you might lose your products before they even arrive


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't he fine as long as the cubes aren't stickered?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 19, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> Isn't he fine as long as the cubes aren't stickered?


It's still a Dayan/SS/etc even if it's not stickered...


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2012)

ukspeedcubes said:


> Which Patent? do you know anybody so that I can get in touch with them and make sure I have all of the angles covered


I think the issue will be paying the VAT on the bulk shipments from China. Although you may be blocked, there is almost no question you will be paying 20% more than most other sellers worldwide, just to get the wholesale (and because of this you may not be able to sell as cheap). Countries like the US don't have to pay this, and can ship puzzles to the UK without paying the VAT (because most orders sent there are under the limit for the import tax).

anyway, good luck. I look forward to seeing a UK shop.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 19, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It's still a Dayan/SS/etc even if it's not stickered...



Oh, I thought the Copyright only concerned the colour scheme...


----------



## applemobile (Apr 19, 2012)

Tbh I think anyone would have a hard time matching Puzl.co.uk for customer service and delivery times. They are one of the best company I have dealt with ever for anything!


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 19, 2012)

Their service is the best I've seen ever and have a large variety of puzzles.

Too bad they don't have a variety of good 3x3s. Or lube or accessories. This is the thing I'm looking forward to in this new store.


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2012)

How's the shop going? I've not bought anything yet because i dont like zhanchis but I'll wait until you stock guhong2s and lube (if).


----------



## Cube-Fu (May 5, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Tbh I think anyone would have a hard time matching Puzl.co.uk for customer service and delivery times. They are one of the best company I have dealt with ever for anything!


 Huh! They're one of the worst I've ever used, they have only ever given me two out of about seven products, which were accurate to what I ordered.


----------



## applemobile (May 5, 2012)

Well you are the first person I have heard of having an issue. What do you mean by they were not accurate to what you ordered?


----------



## n00bCube (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm from Lancashire.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 8, 2012)

n00bCube said:


> I'm from Lancashire.



where abouts, my hometown is darwen


----------



## n00bCube (Jun 9, 2012)

Bacup. I'm not originally from there though, I'm originally from Manchester.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jun 9, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Well you are the first person I have heard of having an issue. What do you mean by they were not accurate to what you ordered?



Sorry, I missed this. The model of stackmat has been wrong twice (not as advertised) a 4x4 wrong model, a couple of other puzzles, not as advertised; the only thing I've had delivered correctly, is one out of two 3x3s


----------



## AlexByard (Aug 30, 2012)

*UK Cuber's??*

*Posted this in off topic because.... Well i don't know. Seemed right...*

Recently I have been wanting to socialise with other speed solvers, but i don't know of any around me! The closest cuber i have seen to me was Sheffield, which i sort of close... ish. I am just wondering if any one is close by (My location is in my info bit to the left).

Let me know where you are from.


----------



## Cubic (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm way down south from you, in SE London/NW Kent.
And my speed is STILL incredibly slow compared with yours.

So, two reasons not to socialise with me!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm from london too as ye know... After we have met irl we should meat up.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, So I'm back!! And I wanna get a London/SE meet sorted 

Ill post back later with a few proposals for location/venues.

Nobody about anymore?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 11, 2012)

CharlieCooper said:


> Cube meets usually consist of going to McDonald's, buying something, then staying as long as possible until they threaten to throw you out. Then five of you share a McFlurry until it happens again. Then you leave and go to the other McDonald's around the corner. Repeat.



This ^


----------



## CHJ (Sep 11, 2012)

I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF MCFLURRY'S!!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha! PEOPLE! Ok well.. we need to sort out where this epic cube meet is gonna be. Any ideas?

Add me on FB! Need some cubers to chat to.. I am alone in the cubing world 

Billy Jeffs


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 11, 2012)

There are too many billy jeffs. Go add meh if you want.
Also, after I've met you at UKO I'd be more than happy to meet you if you're cool.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> There are too many billy jeffs. Go add meh if you want.
> Also, after I've met you at UKO I'd be more than happy to meet you if you're cool.



Sweet dude  How can I find you on FB? 

You can find me by typing in my email address: [email protected]


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 12, 2012)

If time is good for me I might head up, I live in Guildford so I'm a 30 minute train journey from Waterloo.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 12, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> If time is good for me I might head up, I live in Guildford so I'm a 30 minute train journey from Waterloo.



Waterloo is a good idea! I'm 20 minutes away, and it seems like a center point in London


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

OK! Im gonna start an official thread for this meet. Location: Waterloo, London!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh yeah this meet needs to happen before 22nd September because then I go all the way up to Hull for uni :b


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

*UK Cube Meet - London, Waterloo - 13th October*

ROYAL FESTIVAL HALL, LONDON, UK.

PROPOSED DATE: Saturday 13th October!

ATTENDING:

BillyRain
Retrojoy
Kinch2002 (Maybe)
NevinsCPH
CHJ
James Ludlow (Pending woman approval) 
Joe Richards
Millie Everett

Please confirm in your post and I will add your name to the list!

Let's get on it people.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 13, 2012)

Any day before the 22nd of September, then I'm off 5 hours away to Hull!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol.. oh man.. that leaves this saturday or the saturday that you leave!!

Mollerz do you have FB? If you aren't able to come to this we could still meet up and jam before you go if you're up for that


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2012)

2far D:


----------



## Cube-Fu (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm up for it, but will have to see on the details, I'm very poor, and suffer from autism, so I have to be careful about public meets.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2far D:



Where abouts do you live Ben?



Cube-Fu said:


> I'm up for it, but will have to see on the details, I'm very poor, and suffer from autism, so I have to be careful about public meets.



Hey mate!

What sorta stuff do you need to know? 

An important thing for you to be prepared for is that there will be no agenda!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Where abouts do you live Ben?



west midlands


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a bit too soon for me - Freshers week starts next week as does my course. Apologies!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

Ollie said:


> It's a bit too soon for me - Freshers week starts next week as does my course. Apologies!



Ollie, Where is your course?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2012)

2far sry


----------



## Retrojoy (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey! I'm definitely up for meeting in the Waterloo area. The Royal Festival Hall foyer would be a good place to cube. Plenty of space to not annoy people and can grab a coke if we want too.

RJ


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2012)

Retrojoy said:


> Hey! I'm definitely up for meeting in the Waterloo area. The Royal Festival Hall foyer would be a good place to cube. Plenty of space to not annoy people and can grab a coke if we want too.
> 
> RJ



That's a great idea! Definately up for that  Ill add you to the list!

Do you have FB?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 13, 2012)

far2far


----------



## Cube-Fu (Sep 13, 2012)

Errrm .... If you want to organise amoungst yourselves, I can have a look to see. I was diagnosed late in life, so I can handle things like no agenda, but I would need to know about money, and if there was intent for entering populated buildings; I'd like it a lot if there was a resting place on the cards, or if you were literally going to wander around, I'd need to know. I have family in London, so it's no trouble for me to see them, if it goes awry. I don't want to get in the way, but I would like to join in, so plan away, and I'll observe for the moment.
Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe if it's a Saturday. Just depends whether I have anything else on whatever weekend it is


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Ollie, Where is your course?



University of Westminster, but my Halls are in Wembley, Harrow


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 13, 2012)

There is a good little pub just out the main entrance, cross the zebras, turn right, it's on your left. Seems to have a few different real ales when I've nipped in waiting for my train home.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 13, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Lol.. oh man.. that leaves this saturday or the saturday that you leave!!
> 
> Mollerz do you have FB? If you aren't able to come to this we could still meet up and jam before you go if you're up for that



You already added me. :b

I'd probably not go if it were just a couple because I need to save money but if it were a decent meet I'd go.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> There is a good little pub just out the main entrance, cross the zebras, turn right, it's on your left. Seems to have a few different real ales when I've nipped in waiting for my train home.



Is that a confirmation dude?  Add me on FB mate.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a suggestion. 

I'd have to ask the mrs for a leave pass.

I'm not on Facebook. I don't like it. It has taken away man's fundamental right to gather around the bar at Saturday lunchtime and try to piece together the night before, with 5 all different fragmented story's!

Seriously though, I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 14, 2012)

whenever this is and wherever this is, i'm up for it!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 14, 2012)

Might go, from Manchester, need more details on date and etc.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Sep 14, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> There is a good little pub just out the main entrance, cross the zebras, turn right, it's on your left. Seems to have a few different real ales when I've nipped in waiting for my train home.


mmm ales ....


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> I'd have to ask the mrs for a leave pass.
> 
> ...



Haha you are a funny man... I hope you can come. 



CHJ said:


> whenever this is and wherever this is, i'm up for it!



Awesome  I shall add you to teh listtt


----------



## Retrojoy (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool, sounds like we can get a few of us together then! Start to mid October suit ppl? Saturday would prob be best too. We could meet in the royal festival hall rather than waterloo station (first person there can spread their cubes on the table so that the others can find them).

Billy, do you want to choose a date and a time and we can see who can make it? Then if successful we can do it again. London needs a regular cube meet up, can't believe there is not one already! 

RJ


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd go next time, but not this time. I can but dunwana. Alsoe, s'apparently am not allowed to drink at this age in a pub, or go into the bar in some. 

Regular meets sounds nice, though I'm not really one for randomly wandering around into cafés with not set time and stuff.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 15, 2012)

Retrojoy said:


> Cool, sounds like we can get a few of us together then! Start to mid October suit ppl? Saturday would prob be best too. We could meet in the royal festival hall rather than waterloo station (first person there can spread their cubes on the table so that the others can find them).
> 
> Billy, do you want to choose a date and a time and we can see who can make it? Then if successful we can do it again. London needs a regular cube meet up, can't believe there is not one already!
> 
> RJ



I agree with everything you have said haha! 

So let's say - Saturday 13th October?? 

Lets see how we go with that one!

RJ add me on FB if you have it. 

Billy


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry about being here, but I would like to know if in January of 2013 someone is already ''planning'' a meeting in the Waterloo station or somewhere in London ?!
I'm just saying' this because i'm gonna spend an entire month in London due to an exchange program


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2012)

Thaynara said:


> Sorry about being here, but I would like to know if in January of 2013 someone is already ''planning'' a meeting in the Waterloo station or somewhere in London ?!
> I'm just saying' this because i'm gonna spend an entire month in London due to an exchange program



Thaynara, Who knows! But if this one is a success then im sure we could definately arrange another one


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

October 13th is a good day for me, im gonna bring all my puzzles minus a blindfold because im poor (lazy), 15 minutes on train to waterloo then raiding everywhere is a good plan


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2012)

CHJ said:


> October 13th is a good day for me, im gonna bring all my puzzles minus a blindfold because im poor (lazy), 15 minutes on train to waterloo then raiding everywhere is a good plan



Sweet man!  I'll bring all my cubes that are half decent! lol

Will bring stackmat and timer too >.<


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 16, 2012)

haha Hope that evreything goes fine in this ''frist meeting'' ! Post pics or videos of it!


----------



## CHJ (Sep 16, 2012)

oh yes! Videos, mcflurrys, a 4BLD in public, drawing a small crowd and tourists, i see fun times! I think i may be the youngest of us lot though which is cool, hopefully not to much travel though, im saving for UKO


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2012)

CHJ said:


> oh yes! Videos, mcflurrys, a 4BLD in public, drawing a small crowd and tourists, i see fun times! I think i may be the youngest of us lot though which is cool, hopefully not to much travel though, im saving for UKO



All that and more


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 18, 2012)

What time will it be? I have to check the train tickets.  Tho if it cost too much I won't be going then, saving for UKO


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be at Euros


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> What time will it be? I have to check the train tickets.  Tho if it cost too much I won't be going then, saving for UKO



Not sure really.. we could say 11am? Or Midday?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 18, 2012)

Will you be going far from waterloo? Don't want to use up too much money travelling. Also, I think I am a similar age to Callum... How old are you billy? (for me half noon would be best but I am only considering going+live right here so itd not be much of a problem)

Edit: actually I'd only be able to make after about 2pm. But don't mind me.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 18, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Will you be going far from waterloo? Don't want to use up too much money travelling. Also, I think I am a similar age to Callum... How old are you billy? (for me half noon would be best but I am only considering going+live right here so itd not be much of a problem)
> 
> Edit: actually I'd only be able to make after about 2pm. But don't mind me.



I believe im 3 months younger, it should be all good, just come when you're ready, NO CUBER LEFT BEHIND!!

EDIT: im also in thea similar situation about travel, we're not going to get anything else apart from trains to waterloo and back, money is a bit tight (even if i did manage to save 80 quid on UKO somehow)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be going then, just hope I won't get lost, gotta need some contact details. Haha, looking forward to meet you awesome cubers.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 18, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I believe im 3 months younger, it should be all good, just come when you're ready, NO CUBER LEFT BEHIND!!
> 
> EDIT: im also in thea similar situation about travel, we're not going to get anything else apart from trains to waterloo and back, money is a bit tight (even if i did manage to save 80 quid on UKO somehow)



Yeah, if I go I'll turn up at like 2. If you're still there. Meh, I will like, ask you for your phone number beforehand or something if I'm thinking of going so I know where you guys are.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 18, 2012)

We will deffo stay in waterloo don't worry about that  

I'd imagine if we call it 12 noon then we will be around for a good few hours!!

Awesome to hear so many of you are up for this. We all good for the proposed date of 13th October?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Me and Billy have arranged the meet for the Royal festival hall which is nearby Waterloo station for Noon saturday 13th october for those who haven't read the thread yet, we should be an easy find but if need be we will give contact numbers for us, when you arrive we should be easy to spot since we'll have our cubes spread out across the table and if you are arriving later just give us a call or text to what time you will arrive or if you need directions. in the area if it's sunny we may relocate to the jubilee park which isn't too far but be warned we may attract attention but not too much (sorry alex). one final thing to a cube meet we WILL go to mcdonalds at least twice for mcflurry's. Any questions feel free to ask and i would like an idea of who is gonna come.
Callum Hales-Jepp


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 23, 2012)

I think going to places where we attract attention is a good thing  Love seeing the looks on peoples faces when they see a speedcuber. Let's face is speedcubing is impressive to the general public.. so many people think the puzzle is unsolvable still >.<

McDonalds is also standard. Must happen. 

We can continue using the list on the initial post to record attendees so if you wanna come confirm and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Retrojoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Back from holiday now! 

All sounds good for the 13th! I will see you guys there, been practicing loads but have no idea how anybody can solve in less than 10s. I want to find out how! 

Should be a good meet up!

RJ


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 24, 2012)

Yea I guess I'll be needing contacts number, ain't got a smartphone and is not familiar with the area.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 24, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Yea I guess I'll be needing contacts number, ain't got a smartphone and is not familiar with the area.



No probs dude  I will PM you my number.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry guys I forgot i have a piano concert on that day. Won't be able to go on the 13th unfortunately D:


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Sorry guys I forgot i have a piano concert on that day. Won't be able to go on the 13th unfortunately D:



Damn thats a shame! Good luck for the consert!


----------



## Retrojoy (Sep 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Sorry guys I forgot i have a piano concert on that day. Won't be able to go on the 13th unfortunately D:



Your piano concert is not in the Royal Festival Hall is it? 

Good luck for the concert and wish us luck for getting sub 10 averages of 5 on the 13th! 

RJ


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 25, 2012)

No of course not. It's in some church somewhere D:

Have fun guys. Hope we have another meet after. It will help me a lot with my shyness and cubing in public...


----------



## CHJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Errm guys for those who are coming, if anyone knows joe richards, he asked if he can come, he has generated alot of hate upon himself through the forums but if he does come i'll make sure he stops the stupidity and horrible youtube fakes and reason with him, but its up to you guys if i say yes or no. Its a +1 to the group if he does and we can just boot him if he is a knob.


----------



## Cubic (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd love to come, but have a non-moveable engagement. Darn it. Have a great time those of you who do go.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Errm guys for those who are coming, if anyone knows joe richards, he asked if he can come, he has generated alot of hate upon himself through the forums but if he does come i'll make sure he stops the stupidity and horrible youtube fakes and reason with him, but its up to you guys if i say yes or no. Its a +1 to the group if he does and we can just boot him if he is a knob.



As I've said, I'm happy for this to happen as long as he ain't a dick basically.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 30, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> As I've said, I'm happy for this to happen as long as he ain't a dick basically.



I did originally post this to see if people had any issues but yh, what the hell, whats the worst that can happen, even so it helped gain a couple of people to the meet


----------



## Cube-Fu (Sep 30, 2012)

Would like to go, sounds acheivable, but will have to check a few things and get back to you. Would really like to meet Alex (roux master) but won't be going to a church piano recital any time soon, so ... boo-hoo.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 6, 2012)

a week to go and all is going to plan, we will give numbers to attendee's and we look forward to the meet


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 7, 2012)

Definately!!  Gonna be sweettt. This will actually be the first time I have ever met another speedcuber lol!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 7, 2012)

The first time I'll be meeting speedcubers from UK.  Hahaha Hope Callum is using commutators for 4BLD centre so I can learn from him directly. xD


----------



## CHJ (Oct 8, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> The first time I'll be meeting speedcubers from UK.  Hahaha Hope Callum is using commutators for 4BLD centre so I can learn from him directly. xD



Yup i use comms for centres, im nearly as fast as you on 4BLD, 5 i stumble but 3BLD i will whoop ass, lol 
As for attendance the definite list is me, billy, nevins, retrojoy, and the two from youtube i have contacted, i would like people to post from now but i will PM everyone, and james has the missus given a leave pass?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 8, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Yup i use comms for centres, im nearly as fast as you on 4BLD, 5 i stumble but 3BLD i will whoop ass, lol
> As for attendance the definite list is me, billy, nevins, retrojoy, and the two from youtube i have contacted, i would like people to post from now but i will PM everyone, and james has the missus given a leave pass?



Haha, will switch to comms once I get it in my head. But not sure whether to use comms for UKO yet.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry folks, can't make it ... money ...


----------



## KimJongIl (Oct 9, 2012)

thank the heavens. i finally have a place to show off my 9BLD solves


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

KimJongIl said:


> thank the heavens. i finally have a place to show off my 9BLD solves



OMG OMG. 9.... <3 *Must record that moment of success.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 9, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> OMG OMG. 9.... <3 *Must record that moment of success.



you know he's just an inbecile, i know him from school, Mert i'm still teaching you how to BLD! and lemme know if you want to come along in school.
nevins i'm still wondering what method you use for centres, comms is the only one i know, i will definitely get you on to them. and how are you at 5BLD?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

CHJ said:


> you know he's just an inbecile, i know him from school, Mert i'm still teaching you how to BLD! and lemme know if you want to come along in school.
> nevins i'm still wondering what method you use for centres, comms is the only one i know, i will definitely get you on to them. and how are you at 5BLD?



I'm using U2 for centres, its the most easy imo, but it only solve one piece at a time, which is not as efficient as comms. For 5BLD, 6 attempts so far, only 1 success. 24:06.00 iirc.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 10, 2012)

*UK Cube Meet - London, Waterloo - 13th October*

At my age, it becomes fashionable and popular to buy a book, even though the lending library is thriving.

Anyway, basically, we are going to a wedding in Bournemouth on Friday, and plan to take the kids out on Saturday. Weather permitting.

To that end, although not out of the realms of possibility, I probably will not be attending.

Sorry chaps.


James


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2012)

*SO!

The meet is finally here! Tomorrow we are meeting in the foyer of the Royal Festival Hall at 12 midday.

Anyone is welcome and I don't feel that I need to explain why it will be very easy to spot us!

I am happy to publish my mobile number here because... thats just how I roll.

Billy's Mobile: 07712 484873

Feel free to text or call if you get lost or if you are gonna arrive late just so we know incase we decide to move or go to the golden arches (Maccy D's).

I think everyone should bring as many puzzles as they can lol.. it will be carnage. Also speedstacks timers are essential if you have them, along with cameras. We need pics/videos!

Don't think there is much else to say.. See ya tomorrow! 

Billy*


----------



## MostEd (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, i haven't seen much cubing meetups around the world, here in russia, especially in moscow, there's one every week, and i'm the guy for this job in my town, even though im only 16, take pics, also in russia(idk about anyone else) at each cube meet we try to do a contest, for puzzles, an avg5 or mo3 depending on puzzle, and then we post the results. Is this the first type of meeting in london? If you ever go to st. petersburg in russia , im the guy in russia for =). 
Have fun guys.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Yeah, i haven't seen much cubing meetups around the world, here in russia, especially in moscow, there's one every week, and i'm the guy for this job in my town, even though im only 16, take pics, also in russia(idk about anyone else) at each cube meet we try to do a contest, for puzzles, an avg5 or mo3 depending on puzzle, and then we post the results. Is this the first type of meeting in london? If you ever go to st. petersburg in russia , im the guy in russia for =).
> Have fun guys.



Haha sweet! Thanks man.. 

I have been cubing for over a year and I have never heared of any meets around london. Think its the first one in a while! We need more!

Pics/Vids will be posted


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Things that will happen! Spectators, lots of them, me and nevins blind battle, every puzzle will be competed in, mcdonalds raiding, and lots of luck for UKO! As for leaving i don't wanna go till 7 or so.

I'll give my number too, its 0750 873 4441


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Things that will happen! Spectators, lots of them, me and nevins blind battle, every puzzle will be competed in, mcdonalds raiding, and lots of luck for UKO! As for leaving i don't wanna go till 7 or so.
> 
> I'll give my number too, its 0750 873 4441



Dude im up for sticking around for a while 

Also I found the nearest McDonalds which is in waterloo station itself!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so excited now not just because of the cube meet, but I just received my mini ZhanChis too, I hope to see someone with Dayan Megaminx tomorrow though so I can try it.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Must touch!!!1 and i heard the dayan mega is actually crap, although i own a QJ v1 i still prefer it to other megas, and im looking to build my blind skills for tomorrow, camera at the ready! (just a phone but automatic youtube upload!)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Must touch!!!1 and i heard the dayan mega is actually crap, although i own a QJ v1 i still prefer it to other megas, and im looking to build my blind skills for tomorrow, camera at the ready! (just a phone but automatic youtube upload!)



Haha, me too, might attempt 2~4bld relay if the brain is fired up.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome >.<

And hey... guess who just arrived home to a note from the post office 

Im praying to god it's my new ultimate lubix zhanchi!! Gonna go pick it up in the morning before I leave


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Awesome >.<
> 
> And hey... guess who just arrived home to a note from the post office
> 
> Im praying to god it's my new ultimate lubix zhanchi!! Gonna go pick it up in the morning before I leave



Would love to try it out. <3


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Awesome >.<
> 
> And hey... guess who just arrived home to a note from the post office
> 
> Im praying to god it's my new ultimate lubix zhanchi!! Gonna go pick it up in the morning before I leave



KimJongIl has one, it is absolutely brilliant, my only critisism is that it is way too smooth, i go and do something and is does multiple, OH sucks with it, best advice if it is anything similar is make it tighter and slightly gunky to ease it down to a normal cube feel but still keeping its ability.

and nevins, i'm no good at relays or multi really, i lack the cubes and span of info and i HATE 2BLD!

as for cameras, who is bringing what? (plus other equipment)
i'm bringing my phone, for both a cruddy timer and video.

puzzles, need i say more i'm bringing everything relevant (the 'relevant' is for a reason, why would i bring a rubiks brand unless i wanted a massive multi?)


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2012)

CHJ said:


> KimJongIl has one, it is absolutely brilliant, my only critisism is that it is way too smooth, i go and do something and is does multiple, OH sucks with it, best advice if it is anything similar is make it tighter and slightly gunky to ease it down to a normal cube feel but still keeping its ability.
> 
> and nevins, i'm no good at relays or multi really, i lack the cubes and span of info and i HATE 2BLD!
> 
> ...



Ahh we will see when it gets here. If it's not whats at the post office I might cry lol. 

Im just gonna bring my iPhone for pics and vids (tbh its pretty decent for it). Ill also bring a little tripod that I have for my phone. Will be good for filming your 5BLD 

Im also bringing my speedstacks timer.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2012)

CHJ said:


> and nevins, i'm no good at relays or multi really, i lack the cubes and span of info and i HATE 2BLD!
> 
> as for cameras, who is bringing what? (plus other equipment)
> i'm bringing my phone, for both a cruddy timer and video.



I'm not that good at multi too, gotta start working on that. Yea, 2BLD can get very tricky sometimes. 

I'm bringing my camera, a mini tripod, and other cubers' stuff. Don't think I'm able to bring in the bigger tripod as it is quite heavy along with the cubes and etc.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Today was just epic! Possibly one of the best days of cubing ever (second to comp)
Nevins 4BLD battle was the best way to finish it, and with the way the comp is looking, we are podium!
We definitely need to do this again after UKO! Same spot same place MOAR CUBEZ!!!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 14, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Today was just epic! Possibly one of the best days of cubing ever (second to comp)
> Nevins 4BLD battle was the best way to finish it, and with the way the comp is looking, we are podium!
> We definitely need to do this again after UKO! Same spot same place MOAR CUBEZ!!!



True true, congratz to your 5x5 and 4bld pb too. Also , Chris' 11s solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2012)

so, did joerichäärds go?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 14, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Today was just epic! Possibly one of the best days of cubing ever (second to comp)
> Nevins 4BLD battle was the best way to finish it, and with the way the comp is looking, we are podium!
> We definitely need to do this again after UKO! Same spot same place MOAR CUBEZ!!!



This is definately going to happen again in the not too distant future. Hopefully we can get a bunch more people to come too 

Royal Festival Hall Foyer really is the perfect venue for a cube meet 

Edit:
[video=youtube_share;Y6q4zm3-toQ]http://youtu.be/Y6q4zm3-toQ[/video]


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 14, 2012)

Btw : Not sure who I left my 50mm ZhanChi with, but hopefully its in good hands. 
I feel regret that I didn't take more photos and videos during the meet tho. :/


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2012)

*Pics of London Meet!!*

So the meet was an epic success. Even though there were only 5 of us. 

Lots of great reaction and attention from the public.

Some photographer turned up and started taking pics of us lol! Here are the pics he took. Some aren't that great as he was trying out a new lense or something :s

Anyway.. Stay tuned for another London meet. We will definitely be doing one again possibly very soon!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631776170340/


----------



## applemobile (Oct 15, 2012)

There are no pictures?


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope, the site bans pictures of certain sizes, and a mod might have deleted them. Upload the album to imgur or something.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2012)

Escher said:


> Nope, the site bans pictures of certain sizes, and a mod might have deleted them. Upload the album to imgur or something.



Ahhh.. spalins it!

Ok I'll sort this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2012)

Woah woah, those were HUGE.
Upload them to Imgur.com
Then embed them in a spoiler or just link to them.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2012)

Pics via link!! ^^^


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2012)

PICS!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631776170340/


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 16, 2012)

*London Cube Meet V2.0 - Royal Festival Hall - Saturday 19th January 2013*

Hey peeps. 

So seeing as the last meet was a success I am arranging another one. 

Same place, as the RFH foyer is the perfect place for a cube meet. 

Someone will be getting there very early to secure the perfect spot/sofas/tables.

Please make it clear if you are intending to attend. That way everyone will know who is coming.

Attending:

BillyRain
Christopher Bode
Ollie Frost
Daniel Sheppard
Nevins (STILL DEFINATELY)
CHJ
5BLD (Basically.. he will come)
Thaynara
Maccoboy
Joey Gouly


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm, a week before Edinburgh huh? A good chance of getting last minute infos/tips. I MIGHT go.

Edit: Not going, train tickets are expensive.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 16, 2012)

*will definitely


----------



## CHJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Can do will do count me in! I shall gain a few others too if possible


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Can do will do count me in! I shall gain a few others too if possible



Definately do mate  Want loooads of peeps this time around.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, I'm not going this. Train tickets are expensive. :/ Though I might push myself if there are more people attending.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 20, 2012)

Agh! I usually have stuff on saturdays, but bah I really dont wana miss this, ill see


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Agh! I usually have stuff on saturdays, but bah I really dont wana miss this, ill see



It is VITAL that you attend.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 20, 2012)

*London Cube Meet V2.0 - Royal Festival Hall - Saturday 19th January 2013*

Ikr I really wanna see you guys again, eh, i can go in the afternoon i think on that day tho, ill try to work it out


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ikr I really wanna see you guys again, eh, i can go in the afternoon i think on that day tho, ill try to work it out



Excellent smithers..... eeeexcellent


----------



## Maccoboy (Dec 21, 2012)

hey is it cool if i come? i dont know any of you  but am trying to meet more cube people as i dont know anyone else who like rubiks cubes lol


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2012)

Maccoboy said:


> hey is it cool if i come? i dont know any of you  but am trying to meet more cube people as i dont know anyone else who like rubiks cubes lol



Dude of course!!  The more the merrier. 

I will add your name to the list. 

Note that more details will be added nearer the day.


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 22, 2012)

For sureeeee i will be there! Btw whats AFAIK? Lol


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

*London Cube Meet V2.0 - Royal Festival Hall - Saturday 19th January 2013*



Thaynara said:


> For sureeeee i will be there! Btw whats AFAIK? Lol



As far as I know, it doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't really mean anything.



Ooh! Thanks Noah. Btw Daniel should go....just sayin'


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thaynara said:


> Btw Daniel should go....just sayin'


Well now I have no choice 
I will make the long commute from the best town in England to the random city nearby


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Well now I have no choice
> I will make the long commute from the best town in England to the random city nearby



Good lad


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2012)

Made my mind up, not going for this. Sorry Billy.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Made my mind up, not going for this. Sorry Billy.



You will be there. I'm keeping your name up


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> You will be there. I'm keeping your name up



LOL I wish. but £40 for train tickets are too expensive. :S (Though I know it'll worth its price).


----------



## Nova (Jan 1, 2013)

*Yorkshire Cubers?*

Is there anyone here from North Yorkshire England? The only threads I've seen about cube meets in England on here are based in London. I saw that this guy made a Skype group chat for Yorkshire Bronies and I was thinking about doing the same thing for Yorkshire Cubers. 

If there are any of you out there, let me know if you like the idea. I Personally don't want to have to travel to London whenever I want to meet up with or chat with other Cubers.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 1, 2013)

There's not many. I'm about an hour away if that helps


----------



## Nova (Jan 1, 2013)

It probably wasn't the best idea to post something to English Cubers at half-past-midnight GMT. Ah well.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 1, 2013)

... Joey used to be Yorkshire.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 7, 2013)

*Hey guys!

So there's 12 days left till the epic day of cubing. 

I hope you are all still up for it!!

Basically, Either Chris or me will be getting there silly early to reserve the best spot.

I guess we can say that people can arrive basically whenever they want. But lets say any time after 10am just to be safe.

It will not be hard to find us in the Royal Festival Hall.... (lots of cubes and stuff)... but if you have wandered round and still cant find us/are blind.... phone me: 07712484873

Nearest train station is Waterloo. You can follow signs to the RFH or ask random people.. if not feel free to call me for directions too 

See you all theree!!!!*


----------



## Retrojoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Billy mate, I'm going to have to juggle my time that day well, gotta help the gf move flat. I will be along at some point but not sure yet whether I'll do the early shift or the late shift.

Good to see so many people interested though - good times for cubing! 

How's the Multi-BLD coming along?

Chris


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2013)

=(
I have to move that weekend now.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 9, 2013)

Scottish higher prelims start on the 21st


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 11, 2013)

Retrojoy said:


> Billy mate, I'm going to have to juggle my time that day well, gotta help the gf move flat. I will be along at some point but not sure yet whether I'll do the early shift or the late shift.
> 
> Good to see so many people interested though - good times for cubing!
> 
> ...



Ah thats cool, at least you can still come 

Yeh hopefully everyone is still coming!

I got scared that I was neglecting speedcubing too much... so I have had a small break in MBLD whilst I refine my M2 and concentrate on getting my 3x3 down to consistant sub20. Almost there! I am full CFOP now.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, 

As you may have heared there is a huge snow warning for tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed it will not affect the meet on Saturday! Would SUCK if we had to cancel. 

If the worst happends I will make a post with a final descision. Basically though.. if the trains are running... I'll be there even if there is a blizzard hahaa!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll cycle there. It's only 30-35 miles!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 18, 2013)

Lol you nutter. I think a few people have pulled out already.. just see what happends. As I said... If the train is running I will be there definately.


----------



## Maccoboy (Jan 18, 2013)

same, im coming from brighton but i did the same journey today for work and didn't seem too bad so if theres trains ill be there D:


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 18, 2013)

Maccoboy said:


> same, im coming from brighton but i did the same journey today for work and didn't seem too bad so if theres trains ill be there D:



Good lad


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be there. That's all


----------



## Retrojoy (Jan 18, 2013)

Billy, is everything still on considering the snow? I am free in the morning until around 12.30ish so what time were you thinking of arriving?

Question to the general population of people considering coming: Are you still going to try to make it along?

RJ


----------



## Ollie (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes yes yes, lunchtime ish


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 18, 2013)

Good to hear we still have a good number trying to make it  

Basically I will be there as early as I can. Chris, because you are so close if I manage to get there silly early or anything ill call you when im on my way. 

Aiming to get there around 9ish if I can.


----------



## Retrojoy (Jan 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Good to hear we still have a good number trying to make it
> 
> Basically I will be there as early as I can. Chris, because you are so close if I manage to get there silly early or anything ill call you when im on my way.
> 
> Aiming to get there around 9ish if I can.



So not keen at all then? 

That is very early! Don't call me before 8.30 or I'll still be asleep!  Going to try to watch Part 2 of the Armstrong interview tonight. Will aim to arrive at 10am if I don't hear from you before that.

Looking forward to catching up with everyone again.

RJ


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 18, 2013)

Retrojoy said:


> So not keen at all then?
> 
> That is very early! Don't call me before 8.30 or I'll still be asleep!  Going to try to watch Part 2 of the Armstrong interview tonight. Will aim to arrive at 10am if I don't hear from you before that.
> 
> ...



Purely to get the good spot with the sofas. It gets really busy on Sats!!

Im gonna call you at like 7AM. Going.. "CHRIS CHRIS IM SO FRIGGIN EXCITED GET UP" 

lmao..... or i might not


----------



## Retrojoy (Jan 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Purely to get the good spot with the sofas. It gets really busy on Sats!!
> 
> Im gonna call you at like 7AM. Going.. "CHRIS CHRIS IM SO FRIGGIN EXCITED GET UP"
> 
> lmao..... or i might not



Haha! If you do then I'll enlist you to help the moving party in the afternoon and I'll stay and cube with the guys! 

You booked you accom in Leicester? I'm staying in the Belmont hotel near Spindle. Decided to splash out a little!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 19, 2013)

TRAINS ARE RUNNING as far as I know 

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Thaynara (Jan 19, 2013)

I never had so much fun in my life, thank you all! It was just amazing to see Ollie blindfolding the 4x4 in like 4min I guess, then all the funny ways to solve a rubiks cube (talking in Portuguese or other silly ways that I can't describe!) with DanDan...as well as the race thing with Joey, Alex and Dan.
Can't wait till next weekend guys! See you all there hopeful! Btw.... I will bring a nice paper with some Portuguese words for Joey and Dan.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 19, 2013)

I slept in and accidentally missed my exam this morning. So I actually could have made it :/ annoyed and sad. Oh well, next weekend <3


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 19, 2013)

Thaynara said:


> I never had so much fun in my life, thank you all! It was just amazing to see Ollie blindfolding the 4x4 in like 4min I guess, then all the funny ways to solve a rubiks cube (talking in Portuguese or other silly ways that I can't describe!) with DanDan...as well as the race thing with Joey, Alex and Dan.
> Can't wait till next weekend guys! See you all there hopeful! Btw.... I will bring a nice paper with some Portuguese words for Joey and Dan.



DanDan. Lol.

Haha, cya next week!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2013)

I always forget how much fun it is too meet with cubers. Especially people I've never met before 
Note: There might be some stupid videos tomorrow.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 20, 2013)

Makes me happy to see that meets I organize are a success. Had a great time with you guys today. Bummed about not going to EDO... but I will be with you all in Leicester. 

Can't wait to see pix/vids. Please post everything you have asap 

Billy x


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Makes me happy to see that meets I organize are a success. Had a great time with you guys today. Bummed about not going to EDO... but I will be with you all in Leicester.
> 
> Can't wait to see pix/vids. Please post everything you have asap
> 
> Billy x


Yeah, big thanks to Billy for organising this. We're hoping to hold one every couple of months or so from now on, so I guess we're looking at March for the next one


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah, big thanks to Billy for organising this. We're hoping to hold one every couple of months or so from now on, so I guess we're looking at March for the next one



A pleasure. March sounds good. We will generate a date soon and let everyone know/make a new thread. We were missing a few people today due to the snow, so next time hopefully everyone will be able to make it and it will be the biggest meet yet!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## cuber8208 (Jan 28, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Hey all!

I'm gonna be in London for the World Student Fair on March 16th so I thought it'd be cool to have a little meet seeing as how I haven't been with any speedsolvers since WSMO (thank *insert deity of choice here* for Skype!) So I need suggestions for locations, preferably central London with enough space for us to be there with a lot of puzzles without annoying too many people 

Hope that we can get a decent amount of cubers!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 28, 2013)

RFH? Or do people fancy a change?

Callum G can only be there from 4pm.. but I'm sure it will be an all day event like normal.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 30, 2013)

I should be able to make it. RFH is good I think. A bit public, but it's really simple to reach for me and has food/drink nearby


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 30, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I should be able to make it. RFH is good I think. A bit public, but it's really simple to reach for me and has food/drink nearby



Good ol' kinchy!


----------



## applemobile (Feb 11, 2013)

ukspeedcubes said:


> I'll get in touch with Lubix now and get some on order asap
> I'll also get some Maru 3x3x3's in stock too
> 
> The cores, should I order Dayan or C4U ?
> ...




Will you be honouring this and sending 5bld a free cube?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Kingdom&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 13, 2013)

*last-minute cube meet in LONDON - Saturday 16th February 2013*

I am in London all day and nothing to do from around 4/5 onwards so was talking to Alex and CHJ and we are gonna meet up at the royal festival hall from about 2:30/3ish it seems. So if you are free also come down.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 14, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I am in London all day and nothing to do from around 4/5 onwards so was talking to Alex and CHJ and we are gonna meet up at the royal festival hall from about 2:30/3ish it seems. So if you are free also come down.



Dammmit... Im away this weekend


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 14, 2013)

This is definately still on ppllz


----------



## Maccoboy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm there!


----------



## CHJ (Feb 14, 2013)

As normal i'll be there


----------



## CHJ (Feb 14, 2013)

Imma be there from 12 coz public 5BLD right! If you come early imma be there, cant miss, a bearded cubing dwarf


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 14, 2013)

Now this is kinda becoming a monthly thing. Dammit. I need free train tickets.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 14, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Now this is kinda becoming a monthly thing. Dammit. I need free train tickets.


...or Manchester meetups


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 15, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> ...or Manchester meetups



:tu Ya right.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Yes, I'll drag myself and probably Tim up.
As soon as I go to a meet up do I have to compete in multi blind? Gona need some pointers if you guys are willing.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yes, I'll drag myself and probably Tim up.
> As soon as I go to a meet up do I have to compete in multi blind? Gona need some pointers if you guys are willing.



No one will be doing a multi i think, and yh shuur we'll deffo help out, be awesome to meet again


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Oh, not like that. I meant that the London meet up guys made up the majority of the multi blders at the weekend. I thought there might be something to it.

Really looking forward to seeing you guys again so soon after an awesome weekend. Or at least of what I can remember ツ


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oh, not like that. I meant that the London meet up guys made up the majority of the multi blders at the weekend. I thought there might be something to it.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing you guys again so soon after an awesome weekend. Or at least of what I can remember ツ


No multi for me!

I'll be along. Looking forward to spending some unpressured time outside the competition with you all because I'm always just a little busy during the comp


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 1, 2013)

Very Exite.

Im sure there will be some multi going on. Someone or other wont be able to resist an attempt


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 9, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Only 1 week away =)


----------



## CHJ (Mar 9, 2013)

yay!!! so how long will people be there? imam be there from 12ish till 8ish


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 9, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Tim and I will be there till about 4-5 I think but from early as possible.
He's got plans and I'm cat whipped.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 9, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Ill be thar at 12 if stuf doesnt happen


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 11, 2013)

Billy be tharr from like EEEERLY. I think it opens at 10. 

Any thoughts on spot? Same as last time in front of the bar? or back round the other side? I think tables are vital. Shame becoz sofas but it just doesnt work wewy well.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 11, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Question. What is the RFH? And which is the closest tube station? Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Royal festival hall on the south bank. Waterloo and Embankment are your best bets.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 11, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 15, 2013)

I should be there between 10 and 11. I'll stay until the last train home


----------



## CHJ (Mar 15, 2013)

waterloo is only two minute walk away, embankment I don't think is anywhere too nearby


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 15, 2013)

*London Cube Meet March 16 (Saturday)*

Thanks, we'll head to Waterloo.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 15, 2013)

Remember guys if anyone cant find us just call me 07712484873


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be in England for vacation the next 2.5 weeks. My family has nothing planned on Wednesday (July 31) during when we will be in London so maybe a few of us could have a cube meetup on that day?


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 29, 2013)

We are having a meet on the 3rd so I don't know how many would want two so close...

https://www.facebook.com/events/672115976135764/


----------



## CHJ (Jul 29, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> We are having a meet on the 3rd so I don't know how many would want two so close...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/672115976135764/



Royal Festival Hall for those who can't be bothered to click the link, there all day


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess I should sign up to the FB group but I'm not a fan of FB.

Don't think I can make this week at such short notice =(


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I guess I should sign up to the FB group but I'm not a fan of FB.
> 
> Don't think I can make this week at such short notice =(



We could have another one at some time you could make?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 30, 2013)

Tim has 2 broken arms ATM and was supposed to be coming round on Sat.

If he doesn't come round Ill head up.

2 weeks notice is normally good for me.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> I'll be in England for vacation the next 2.5 weeks. My family has nothing planned on Wednesday (July 31) during when we will be in London so maybe a few of us could have a cube meetup on that day?



Ok
edit: actually i can only in the afternoon


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

Err.. didnt we used to have a whole thread for tomorrows meet?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

Overly efficient mods?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

fs.... I feel like this forum lets me down more and more every day.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh but the forum is less cluttered
It doesn't matter that they are different topics does it now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

Does someone what to start a UK cubers meet thread where we keep all of the info we need in 1 place?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

I just don't see why we cant still have individual threads for different meets... I mean.. Its a pretty big thing.. like the next big thing to competitions :s

Imeanwtf


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

I see your point but until we have multiple meets arranged at one time a single thread seems sensible to me.
As long as it is clear that the thread is only for meets.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it's not clear. It's called "London Cubers". Basically it's just a place for london cuber to chat. Not focused on a particular meet. 

Also having it buried in the back here in a collated thread means that so many people will miss it. Mentioned it to somebody yesterday and they said they didnt even know it was on!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't know about this meet until this week and I'm on the forum all the time and am subscribed to all UK threads =(


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Well it's not clear. It's called "London Cubers". Basically it's just a place for london cuber to chat. Not focused on a particular meet.
> 
> Also having it buried in the back here in a collated thread means that so many people will miss it. Mentioned it to somebody yesterday and they said they didnt even know it was on!



Oh but the forum looks less cluttered so that's good. You know, we could just shift all our gear over to facebook and talk generally about stuff in a London meet thread. Or not use a thread here at all.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Oh but the forum looks less cluttered so that's good. You know, we could just shift all our gear over to facebook and talk generally about stuff in a London meet thread. Or not use a thread here at all.



But then new cubers in london.. who have just signed up to SS to find other people will miss it again 

Augh.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, I'll join the FB group. As long as I get email notifications and don't actually have to browse FB.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> But then new cubers in london.. who have just signed up to SS to find other people will miss it again
> 
> Augh.



The problems of making things 'organised'
Let's just keep making new threads


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

And give the mods more work to do merging them?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> And give the mods more work to do merging them?



No.. they should just frigging leave them. Just like competitions. Individual meets should get their own thread. Attendee list in the OP and everything. How it used to be when it worked fine. No need to fix stuff that isnt broke. If they are worried about space.. Get better servers..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

I completely agree with you Billy however that doesn't seem to be an option.

They are trying to 'clean up' the entire forum and they probably see it as hypocritical to make exceptions.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 3, 2013)

Where's the meet?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2013)

RFH
it's today


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol.. see.. this is a joke. People have to go trawling through pages and pages of thread just to find the details. JOKE.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

So leik...

If anyone sees this.. at all...

Is anyone around in London from 4pm tomorrow? 

Gunna be bored and I wanna cube.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 16, 2013)

Just out of interest, whereaboots are all the UK cubers based? I have a baby, so cube meets/comps aren't really on the cards for me, just asking out of interest really. 

I live just south of Birmingham, to get things started.


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

skipton


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 16, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Just out of interest, whereaboots are all the UK cubers based? I have a baby, so cube meets/comps aren't really on the cards for me, just asking out of interest really.
> 
> I live just south of Birmingham, to get things started.



http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=183
This page may be of some value to you


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

*LAST MINUTE LONDON MEET*

Saturday 31st August

Royal Festival Hall as per usual I guess!

Attendees so far: Dan, Billy.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Ahhhhh. I will try and move some stuff around.

Sarah is off every other Sunday and is interested in going to meet ups. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 28, 2013)

Every othet sunday meaning this one or next?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Next Sunday. 2 weeks after would be much better though. Sunday 22nd September. Anyone game?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah possibly. Will be there on saturday anyway, but could do that sunday too 

EDIT: Ah, just remembered I cant that day  Could do any other sunday though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2013)

I really can't make this week. Would have to cancel too much. Next time, hopefully before Cuthbert.

Edit - then reread your msg, Billy, and realised that there's another meet on 21st. Must join FB group.

Edit - tried to join FB group but there isn't one that I can find.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Can anyone make it to a meet next Sunday, 15th. Same place, same time?

Florian is in the UK and *might* be able to make it as well.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes x


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome sauce. Sarah will join us after work.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 8, 2013)

I will decide once I know whether florian is going


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2013)

He won't know till Sunday morning.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 8, 2013)

Laurence you ***** IIIII should be incentive enough


----------



## Ollie (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm back on that exact day, but I need to move my stuff in :/


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 8, 2013)

Ill probably turn up


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm back on that exact day, but I need to move my stuff in :/



We'll probably be there late so come on down when you've finished.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2013)

So people still going?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes.

I'm head up for about 11am with Tim.

I think Maccoboy is coming along also but didn't post.


----------



## SarahG (Sep 14, 2013)

After throwing a wobbler, begging and crying....
I don't have to work tomorrow! Yay!
So I shall be joining you all day x


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 14, 2013)

I will probably turn up for a bit just because. Sometime around 1-2pm


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2013)

Yey!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Yey!



What time will you be there?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2013)

Probs about half 10 - 11 mateeee x


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2013)

We'll be there just after 11 =)


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2013)

You'll find me. I'll be the one who is sitting at a table solving a Rubik's cube really slowly.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think I'll be able to make this, sorry chaps (and chapette)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make this, sorry chaps (and chapette)



Even if you imagine me making puppy eyes at you to come?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 15, 2013)

I overslept. I am late. I am going to get on the train now.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2013)

Luckily it isn't even 10 yet =)


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 15, 2013)

Not going to be there till half 11. Trains are messed up. Get a table in the front with good light


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm in the dark bit right now cuz I'm addicted to ben's maths question
I may still be there when you arrive, bear in mind I can barely see anything more than a couple of metres away


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 15, 2013)

15 mins away.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2013)

Ghost post from Ollie?
When do you guys next want a meet up?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Ghost post from Ollie?
> When do you guys next want a meet up?



Ahh, yes, I was going to wait until later when it was less likely to disappear from the front page 

A meet on Sunday 27th would be good as Kirstine is arriving from Denmark that morning?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> A meet on Sunday 27th would be good as Kirstine is arriving from Denmark that morning?



Sounds good. Sarah will be working till 4 so should be with us about 5.30.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 17, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sounds good. Sarah will be working till 4 so should be with us about 5.30.



Top drawer stuff


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 17, 2013)

i'll be away so i guess my first meet will be next month or so..


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know if there's anybody in the area, but I've founded the Cambridge University Cubing Society and attempting to have a pub meet at the Hopbine, this Sunday at 8pm. More members are clearly necessary!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Ahh, yes, I was going to wait until later when it was less likely to disappear from the front page
> 
> A meet on Sunday 27th would be good as Kirstine is arriving from Denmark that morning?



Ooo thats my birthday yay


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 17, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I don't know if there's anybody in the area, but I've founded the Cambridge University Cubing Society and attempting to have a pub meet at the Hopbine, this Sunday at 8pm. More members are clearly necessary!



Cool! How much interest have you had so far? I used to be dark-blue a few years ago, that's the only time I've known other cubers IRL... but I taught both of them. There were a handful of people at my college who had cubes in their rooms, but none of them could solve one! This was well before the founding of a certain website name you-tube dot com though.

I'm surprised one of the world's great educational institutions doesn't have more of a presence on this forum - I know that some of the US universities have cube meets. Are any of the uni-age UK cubers on the forum intending to apply to Oxbridge?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 17, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Cool! How much interest have you had so far? I used to be dark-blue a few years ago, that's the only time I've known other cubers IRL... but I taught both of them. There were a handful of people at my college who had cubes in their rooms, but none of them could solve one! This was well before the founding of a certain website name you-tube dot com though.
> 
> I'm surprised one of the world's great educational institutions doesn't have more of a presence on this forum - I know that some of the US universities have cube meets. Are any of the uni-age UK cubers on the forum intending to apply to Oxbridge?



im in yr11 now but i intend to apply to cambridge

but maybe also harvard, yale, mit, stanford, etc


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 17, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Cool! How much interest have you had so far? I used to be dark-blue a few years ago, that's the only time I've known other cubers IRL... but I taught both of them. There were a handful of people at my college who had cubes in their rooms, but none of them could solve one! This was well before the founding of a certain website name you-tube dot com though.
> 
> I'm surprised one of the world's great educational institutions doesn't have more of a presence on this forum - I know that some of the US universities have cube meets. Are any of the uni-age UK cubers on the forum intending to apply to Oxbridge?



Some of my friends who can solve will come along, but I've only managed to recruit one person outside my group of friends! I'm putting out publicity to a Maths Society hopefully, and next year getting a demonstration stall at our fresher's society fair. As we know demonstrations of speedcubing can be rather...impressive 

I don't know of any other speedcubers actually at Cambridge right now. I haven't come across anybody who's competed or is sub-30, anyway. So this is really an attempt to find them and perhaps give teaching sessions if people are interested!

I am also surprised at the lack of Cambridge/Oxford speedcubers despite the fact that a disproportionate amount of people here can solve one. My theory is that people learn to solve it for the ego boost, but don't train it because it's not a useful skill. People here tend to focus on useful things :/


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 17, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Some of my friends who can solve will come along, but I've only managed to recruit one person outside my group of friends! I'm putting out publicity to a Maths Society hopefully, and next year getting a demonstration stall at our fresher's society fair. As we know demonstrations of speedcubing can be rather...impressive
> 
> I don't know of any other speedcubers actually at Cambridge right now. I haven't come across anybody who's competed or is sub-30, anyway. So this is really an attempt to find them and perhaps give teaching sessions if people are interested!
> 
> I am also surprised at the lack of Cambridge/Oxford speedcubers despite the fact that a disproportionate amount of people here can solve one. My theory is that people learn to solve it for the ego boost, but don't train it because it's not a useful skill. People here tend to focus on useful things :/



Joey lives in Cambrdige (But isn't at uni) and Adam Mackowiak goes to Anglia Ruskin, so he lives in the area.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 17, 2013)

A meet on the 27th is perfectly plausible.

Sarah for the love of CHRIST get the day off work. 

I'll pay your wages for you... 

Sarah: "Really?"

Billy: "No....."

Sarah: "Ahh ok I'll get the day off anyway".

Great that's sorted then.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2013)

So geiss, the sunday 27th meet I will be there!!!!


----------



## SarahG (Oct 17, 2013)

Sigh.....

So I'm in the process of begging, scheming, moaning and generally stamping my feet.

If i have too, I will resort to crying.

And if my special kind of charm doesn't work on my new boss I'll just Quit.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 17, 2013)

We can meet you guys at 12pm?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 17, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> So I'm in the process of begging, scheming, moaning and generally stamping my feet.
> 
> ...



Hmmm maybe quitting your job to make way for a speedcubing meet is a little extreme.. Just slap your boss in the face and say "Look right.... this is how it's going to go down this Sunday...".

I'm sure they will be most understanding.


----------



## SarahG (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually thinking about it I'm doing him a big favor tomorrow.
So Blackmail it is then!
He he... strangely satisfying...


----------



## KongShou (Oct 17, 2013)

SarahG said:


> Actually thinking about it I'm doing him a big favor tomorrow.
> So Blackmail it is then!
> He he... strangely satisfying...



I recommend bullet proof vest, sawn off shotgun and an RPG.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I recommend bullet proof vest, sawn off shotgun and an RPG.



remind me to never employ you...


----------



## KongShou (Oct 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> remind me to never employ you...



Haha lol


----------



## SarahG (Oct 18, 2013)

I like my new boss! 

I'll be there nice and early x


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 18, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Joey lives in Cambrdige (But isn't at uni) and Adam Mackowiak goes to Anglia Ruskin, so he lives in the area.



If they see this either of you are welcome to join (I'm afraid I don't know either of these people, I've never socialised with a cubing group before) since we really just need anybody we can get!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 18, 2013)

SarahG said:


> I like my new boss!
> 
> I'll be there nice and early x



WIN


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 18, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> If they see this either of you are welcome to join (I'm afraid I don't know either of these people, I've never socialised with a cubing group before) since we really just need anybody we can get!



I'll come along, I went to the freshers' fair this year just to see if there was a cubing club, so it's cool to see someone set one up.


----------



## joey (Oct 19, 2013)

ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK

I dunno, this Sunday... maybe.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll see if Adam knows about it/can come.


----------



## roller (Oct 19, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I don't know if there's anybody in the area, but I've founded the Cambridge University Cubing Society and attempting to have a pub meet at the Hopbine, this Sunday at 8pm. More members are clearly necessary!



I'm coming! Cambridge Anglia Ruskin University wooo!


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 19, 2013)

roller said:


> I'm coming! Cambridge Anglia Ruskin University wooo!





TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I'll come along, I went to the freshers' fair this year just to see if there was a cubing club, so it's cool to see someone set one up.



Oh great! I thought I was going to have no members at all  See you two tomorrow. (PS I'm Jon, and I'll be at one of the tables (with cubes, ofc) either alone or with a friend or two.)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> Oh great! I thought I was going to have no members at all  See you two tomorrow. (PS I'm Jon, and I'll be at one of the tables (with cubes, ofc) either alone or with a friend or two.)



I'm trying to get as many people in my college to come as I can, so there should be a couple more people with me.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

So who is actually coming on Sunday? 

I'll start a list and whoever posts next can quote it and add their name and so on...

Attendees:

Billz


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2013)

Billy
Adam
Sarah
Alex
CHJ
Ollie
Kirstine

No word from Daniel =(


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

Billy
Nick
Adam
Sarah
Alex
CHJ
Ollie
Kirstine


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 22, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Billy
> Nick
> Adam
> Sarah
> ...



Sameer


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Sameer



Excellent news >.<


----------



## CHJ (Oct 22, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Excellent news >.<



just got Shane Newman to come along also

btw lol im the only one who's referenced by not my name XD


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

Billy
Nick
Adam
Sarah
Alex
CHJ
Ollie
Kirstine
Sameer 
Shane

Wow this is gonna be a big one


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2013)

CHJ said:


> btw lol im the only one who's referenced by not my name XD



Sorry. I didn't know how many Rs were in your 1st name.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry. I didn't know how many Rs were in your 1st name.



ROFL

Edit: It's 3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> ROFL
> 
> Edit: It's 3



Oh rearrry?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 22, 2013)

+ PJ


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> + PJ



eh?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 22, 2013)

*Princess Joey


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 22, 2013)

Billy
Nick
Adam
Sarah
Alex
CHJ
Ollie
Kirstine
Sameer
Shane
PJ
Greg


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 23, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> Billy
> Nick
> Adam
> Sarah
> ...



Woah.. K like.. officially biggest UK meet ever now.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 23, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Woah.. K like.. officially biggest UK meet ever now.



London comp in future maybe?


----------



## joey (Oct 23, 2013)

Do we have to meet at the Royal Albert Hall?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 23, 2013)

Royal Festival Hall.
You don't have too Joey but everyone else will be there =D


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 23, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> London comp in future maybe?



In the pipeline.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 23, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> In the pipeline.



woo!

hooray!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't forget, London meet tomorrow at 12pm at the Royal Festival Hall


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Don't forget, London meet tomorrow at 12pm at the Royal Festival Hall



I'm sure some of us will be there closer to the opening time (10am) if anyone wants to come down earlier.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm sure some of us will be there closer to the opening time (10am) if anyone wants to come down earlier.



I'm gonna be there from 10am-11pm so yeah, just look for me or something


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Slightly unrelated, but was anyone by any chance at London MCM comic con today? I saw a couple of cubers in the queue and I'm determined to find out if they're on here.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

Been ill the past couple of days and haven't fully recovered so probably won't be able to make it tomorrow. Hope to see you all at Leicester though!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2013)

DYK team reassembly?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK work tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK that I love you all so much?


----------



## SarahG (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK I'm sad it will be so long before I see you all again?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK 3 weeks is a very long time for a fruit fly?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK I am now practicing nothing but 5x5 leading up to UKC.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> DYK I am now practicing nothing but 5x5 leading up to UKC.



DYK Sarah is still going to beat us both? =(


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK Sarah is still going to beat us both =(



DYK that I knew that already *crys*

I am so proud of her x


----------



## SarahG (Oct 28, 2013)

DYK that there were 3 things that this gal needed to get into speedcubing (properly)

A Florian, from the man himself, that will put up with my horrific turning 'style'
A boyfriend who puts up with being shouted at whenever he tries to 'help' me 
An awesome new friend who, I doubt very much, will put up with being "beaten by a girl" for very long!

Game on though

On and did I mention I'm on holiday! So I could take the time to do a 2.14.09 average of 5 last night. 

Brag... 

I'll be quiet now x


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 28, 2013)

SarahG said:


> DYK that there were 3 things that this gal needed to get into speedcubing (properly)
> 
> A Florian, from the man himself, that will put up with my horrific turning 'style'
> A boyfriend who puts up with being shouted at whenever he tries to 'help' me
> ...



Nkay.. maybe getting a new girlfriend wasn't such a good idea after all.. I NEED MOAR PRACTICE TYME!!!!

You are crazy x


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 20, 2013)

Yo, 

Are there any cubers here from Birmingham? 

I am going to be around for a bit on Monday 25th and was wondering if anyone wanted to meet up and cube before I come home?

Billz


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

London meet, Sunday 1st December.
Same time and place.

Be there or be spherical?


Also, we are planning to head up on Saturday for a night out if anyone is interested.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> London meet, Sunday 1st December.
> Same time and place.
> 
> Be there or be spherical?
> ...



OOOoooooooooooo a night out you sayyy??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> OOOoooooooooooo a night out you sayyy??



Indeed. We'll be getting a hotel room for the night unless there is an awesome free option =)


----------



## Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> London meet, Sunday 1st December.
> Same time and place.
> 
> Be there or be spherical?
> ...



mup4boaf


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> mup4boaf



BLD memo?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry. Half of Christmas is that day for me


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 22, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Also, we are planning to head up on Saturday for a night out if anyone is interested.



Sorry to say I can no longer make Sat night but DEFINITELY up for Sunday meet still.
Sowwie!


----------



## SarahG (Nov 22, 2013)

I am also very excited for Sunday cube meet! who else is coming...


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 23, 2013)

SarahG said:


> I am also very excited for Sunday cube meet! who else is coming...



I'll probably be there


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

SarahG said:


> I am also very excited for Sunday cube meet! who else is coming...



mememememememememememe


----------



## SarahG (Nov 23, 2013)

Tim and Nick are also joining us


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Nov 23, 2013)

i'm coming providing i've finished my homework


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 23, 2013)

I wish I was in London at the moment. I hope to meet some of you over the Christmas vacation!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I wish I was in London at the moment. I hope to meet some of you over the Christmas vacation!



We try to meet up as often as we can especially since competition withdrawal symptoms can be fatal and meets are the 2nd best remedy besides actually competitions.

So if you are in London around the Xmas holidays just post here and we should be able to get a meet arranged.


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 23, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> We try to meet up as often as we can especially since competition withdrawal symptoms can be fatal and meets are the 2nd best remedy besides actually competitions.
> 
> So if you are in London around the Xmas holidays just post here and we should be able to get a meet arranged.



I live near South London/Kent boundary when I'm not at uni  so hopefully I'll have time to make it to a meet!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 26, 2013)

I may be there, when/where is the usual time/place?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 26, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> I may be there, when/where is the usual time/place?



The Royal Festival Hall from open till the last train home. The more, the merrier.


----------



## SarahG (Nov 27, 2013)

So is anyone still up for a shin dig on Saturday night? I'd still like to come up for the evening and make it a weekend!!! 
Any suggestions for entertainment for the night? Does anyone know of a really good rock bar?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 29, 2013)

Think it's just the meet now on Sunday. Who is still coming??


----------



## Ollie (Nov 29, 2013)

Me, a wee bit later on, 3/4ish probably


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll also be there, though I'll also be there a bit later on, probably around 6ish.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Nov 29, 2013)

i'm coming some time during the day (between 11 and 4 maybe?)
gahhhh first meet looking forward to meeting u guys


----------



## SarahG (Nov 30, 2013)

I should be there about half eleven tomorrow. Can't wait! X


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2013)

I should be there about half eleven tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## CHJ (Nov 30, 2013)

Imam be there from 10-ish till you leave my sorry ass behind

also shane will be coming so +1 roux'er


----------



## giorgi (Dec 27, 2013)

*UK competitions*

Hello! guys i was just wondering about upcoming UK competitionsin 2014. have you got any ideas when and were it is going to be?(sorry for my bad english anyway)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 27, 2013)

giorgi said:


> Hello! guys i was just wondering about upcoming UK competitionsin 2014. have you got any ideas when and were it is going to be?(sorry for my bad english anyway)



Hi!
There's a couple of ideas floating around at the moment, but nothing totally set out yet. There should be some news in the next couple of weeks though! 
Also there probably won't be one until at least February now, and I will aim to run one in the summer. Also UKC will happen again, although it might not be in November this year.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2013)

Cuthberts 2014 is as good as confirmed also. Likely to be October again at the same venue


----------



## giorgi (Dec 28, 2013)

maybe one more scottish competition for 2014 should be good


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 28, 2013)

A scottish one would be awesome.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm still researching good places in London to try and organize one myself. My first choice isn't an option anymore


----------



## SarahG (Dec 28, 2013)

Talking of London, is anybody free for a London meet next weekend? Sat or Sun or both even! Let me know...


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 28, 2013)

yes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 28, 2013)

Both!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 28, 2013)

Saturday, sunday is a bit of stretch


----------



## Ollie (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate you all, I'm not back until mid Jan


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 28, 2013)

Ollie said:


> * I hate you all*, I'm not back until mid Jan



=(

Another meet in mid Jan?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunday plz x


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 28, 2013)

Weekdays are cool too but sunday is extra good


----------



## scotzbhoy (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds good to me, think I'm free both days.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry but I'm already booked for a meetup next Saturday in Brazil. Feel free to join me...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 29, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Sorry but I'm already booked for a meetup next Saturday in Brazil. Feel free to join me...



I can only do Saturday.


----------



## SarahG (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going both days! I'm going to stay in London sat night and go for some drinks or dancing or whatever takes my fancy on the night! That way I can catch up with everybody! Adam and Nick are coming for the whole weekend as well, anyone who would like to join us for sat night is welcome!


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't go on Saturday as I have orchestra but I can most likely come on Sunday


----------



## Ollie (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone is interested in buying some cubes let me know, I'm looking to sell everything except my 345 mains.

17x shengshou 3x3x3s - £2.50 each
1x Dayan Zhanchi (NR cube) w/ original stickers, tensioned and lubed - £5
1x Guhong w/ half bright stickers - £4
1x white Shengshou 4x4x4 v4, lubed but barely used - £5
1x black Shengshou 4x4x4 (NR cube) w/ half bright stickers - £5
Dayan 2x2x2 w/ half bright stickers - £5


----------



## Krypro cuber (Dec 31, 2013)

moyu weisus and moyu weilongs!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 17x shengshou 3x3x3s - £2.50 each



If I give you the money can you keep these for MBLD?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 31, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> If I give you the money can you keep these for MBLD?



I would also contribute money in order for you to keep them for practice.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 31, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I would also contribute money in order for you to keep them for practice.



I'm sure we could get a fund together to buy another 33 so Ollie can contest Maskow at Euros =)


----------



## SarahG (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi guys. So Adam and I will be at RFH at about midday tomorrow. Nick is joining us too. Anyone else coming tomorrow?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahG said:


> Hi guys. So Adam and I will be at RFH at about midday tomorrow. Nick is joining us too. Anyone else coming tomorrow?



O wut.... Fort we were meeting at sum pub in earls cort?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> O wut.... Fort we were meeting at sum pub in earls cort?



In the evening, yes.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 3, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> In the evening, yes.



oh ekkehh

I wont be there till liek 7-8ish x


----------



## CHJ (Jan 3, 2014)

so 2 days meet?
Im up for this


----------



## Randomno (Jan 3, 2014)

No WCA comps until at least August? Who thought of that one?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> No WCA comps until at least August? Who thought of that one?



No-one did....
There's going to be a comp in Feb, just waiting on some stuff to go through before we announce anything though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> No WCA comps until at least August? Who thought of that one?


I decided this. Clearly nobody likes competing and I cba to do any work so we are not having any competitions this year. /sarcasm
Yes we will have comps. They haven't been announced yet.

The Internet may make you more anonymous but that doesn't mean you can't offend people on it. Next time try rephrasing your question to get a less sarcastic response e.g. 'Does anyone know if there are going to be any comps before August?'


----------



## Randomno (Jan 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I decided this. Clearly nobody likes competing and I cba to do any work so we are not having any competitions this year. /sarcasm
> Yes we will have comps. They haven't been announced yet.
> 
> The Internet may make you more anonymous but that doesn't mean you can't offend people on it. Next time try rephrasing your question to get a less sarcastic response e.g. 'Does anyone know if there are going to be any comps before August?'



Yeah, I guess that was a pretty stupid question.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> There's going to be a comp in Feb, just waiting on some stuff to go through before we announce anything though.


Do you know where it's going to be? (just interested in whether it's near me, unlike most comps)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you know where it's going to be? (just interested in whether it's near me, unlike most comps)



Nottingham University, sorry, not the south west again. A thread should appear in a couple of days.

As for the south west, I might do a comp in Weston again this summer, if I can get a venue and stuff.


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Nottingham University, sorry, not the south west again. A thread should appear in a couple of days.
> 
> As for the south west, I might do a comp in Weston again this summer, if I can get a venue and stuff.


Can't wait. I hope it happens. It would've been easier for me if I was cubing in 2010, when every UK comp that year was in Bristol...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2014)

Meet on Sunday 26th Jan, Royal Festival Hall.

Hope to see lots of you there.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Meet on Sunday 26th Jan, Royal Festival Hall.
> 
> Hope to see lots of you there.



Maria and I will attend x


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everybody,
Just announcing a Cambridge Cubing meet, also on Sunday-26/1 in central Wetherspoons. Should be around 5 of us at a minimum.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 20, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Hi everybody,
> Just announcing a Cambridge Cubing meet, also on Sunday-26/1 in central Wetherspoons. Should be around 5 of us at a minimum.



Augh.. now Joey will go to that instead of ours 

Stop being lazy and come with Joey to London 

Our meets rule.


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh.. now Joey will go to that instead of ours
> 
> Stop being lazy and come with Joey to London
> 
> Our meets rule.



Ah I would, but uni :/
Next year I may well be in London depending on my luck with clinical school applications, and if so one big upside of missing out on Addenbrookes will be being able to come to the London meets!


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh.. now Joey will go to that instead of ours
> 
> Stop being lazy and come with Joey to London
> 
> Our meets rule.


Nah, I'll probably come to London. Maybe..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2014)

joey said:


> Nah, I'll probably come to London. Maybe..



Sounds like a yes to me.


----------



## SarahG (Jan 25, 2014)

I am having such a horrible day!!! I can not wait to see you all tomorrow for some serious group therapy!


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 25, 2014)

If anybody is planning on coming, the cambridge meet is now at 7pm instead.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 25, 2014)

okso london meet, C U 2moz!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 25, 2014)

12pm?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yessssss a meet and just as I'm finally healthy enough to leave the house woohoo see y'all tomorrow


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2014)

Rain and ridiculous train service =(


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Rain and ridiculous train service =(



Same.. Not giving up though!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Same.. Not giving up though!



=)

You better not.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Yo yo yo. Double post and a meet next Sunday (9th).
RFH as usual. Hope to see plenty of you there.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yo yo yo. Double post and a meet next Sunday (9th).
> RFH as usual. Hope to see plenty of you there.



BJ cant do 

2nd meet ever that imma miss


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

We could hold less meets so you can keep your stats up if you'd like =P


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 31, 2014)

onice.. yar ofc i be thar


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> onice.. yar ofc i be thar



Billy, is Ben using your account?


----------



## CHJ (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Billy, is Ben using your account?



shoar, weer lernen benglish, ercie

also lol less meets, how depressing 
that wouldn't be good


----------



## CHJ (Feb 2, 2014)

Dad blew me out next sunday, guess my stats are still looking good, see you then!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2014)

why not


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 2, 2014)

Missing my 4th(?) one in a row :/
But while you cube and eat McDonalds, I'll be eating myself silly with Chinese food. Late New Year celebration beckons


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 7, 2014)

So who is thacktually coming on Sunday??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2014)

Billy
Adam
Sarah
...


----------



## Ollie (Feb 7, 2014)

Ollie CHJ


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Dad blew me out next sunday, guess my stats are still looking good, see you then!



I missed this.
You gona be hangin' on Mon =D


----------



## CHJ (Feb 7, 2014)

shoar, i still don't have ID though
but yah, will be gud


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> shoar, i still don't have ID though
> but yah, will be gud



If they ask we'll show them your FB page.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm coming


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 7, 2014)

Alex? Coggers? Sameer? Joey? Shane? Michael?

Nick will be there.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry not me. I've got an interview on Wednesday which I need to prepare for.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 8, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Alex? Coggers? Sameer? Joey? Shane? Michael?
> 
> Nick will be there.


Won't be able to make it unfortunately. FB'd you.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 8, 2014)

no shane or alex, and joey should be on a plane to oz


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 9, 2014)

Just remembered... It's Sunday again and no trains for me... Another day of rail replacement busses for me then


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 9, 2014)

It'll be worth it BIlly.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 9, 2014)

Was forced to drive part of journey. No beer for billy


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 9, 2014)

Why do I not know about this thread?

Oh, yeah... I'm never here. I knew there must be a good reason. Never mind


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2014)

Sunday 16th March, Royal Festival Hall, 10am-11pm.

Be there and be square.

Edit - LOL. No replies but loads confirmed =D


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 6, 2014)

UK Cubers,

Please tell me if you may be available next Thursday (13th).

I may need a couple of cubers to assist me in giving a cubing workshop.

Billy


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 6, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sunday 16th March, Royal Festival Hall, 10am-11pm.
> 
> Be there and be square.
> 
> Edit - LOL. No replies but loads confirmed =D



I may well come to this.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome-O


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 15, 2014)

Wut time is everyone getting there tomrow dawgs?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 15, 2014)

1.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Wut time is everyone getting there tomrow dawgs?



11/12 

edit: aaand I cant come


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 16, 2014)

See y'all in an hour


----------



## CHJ (Mar 16, 2014)

hope you guys enjoy it, (meet missed: 2) <--that number is too large


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2014)

Next one is Saturday 26th April

Usual time (all day)
Usual place (RFH)

Anyone?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 9, 2014)

A London meet I didn't need to organise? Nah!

Oh, go on then.

Sarah is gona be mad. 1 day before she's on holiday for a week.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 9, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Next one is Saturday 26th April
> 
> Usual time (all day)
> Usual place (RFH)
> ...




Very likely 

edit: Certainty cus Cornelius


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 9, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 21, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Next one is Saturday 26th April
> 
> Usual time (all day)
> Usual place (RFH)
> ...


I'm coming. 
Does "all day" mean 10am-11pm (the opening hours of RFH)? When I get there, will it be easy to find you guys?


----------



## CHJ (Apr 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm coming.
> Does "all day" mean 10am-11pm (the opening hours of RFH)? When I get there, will it be easy to find you guys?



yup we'll be there all day, and we're really easy to find, just look for one of us (namely me, i'll be there first most likely) in there look for the cafe area with all the tables


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> I'm coming.



yesss!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2014)

So...Guildford challenge - Sameer, Evan, Corny?
Current UWR is 3:51 ish for 4 people, and 4:21 for 3 people (with magics instead of skewb). That was Me, Rob, Chris (and Mollerz for 4 people).


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 21, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> So...Guildford challenge - Sameer, Evan, Corny?
> Current UWR is 3:51 ish for 4 people, and 4:21 for 3 people (with magics instead of skewb). That was Me, Rob, Chris (and Mollerz for 4 people).


Definitely would like to try many times! It'll still come down to the 7x7 solve(r) as usual though.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> So...Guildford challenge - Sameer, Evan, Corny?
> Current UWR is 3:51 ish for 4 people, and 4:21 for 3 people (with magics instead of skewb). That was Me, Rob, Chris (and Mollerz for 4 people).



Sounds awesome. 

But do we really want to do feet in public?


----------



## CHJ (Apr 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> But do we really want to do feet in public?



hi guys.....


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm back for this  does the Guildford challenge include BLD? Because BLD + FT = CHJ

Edit: no because doing FMC is silly


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I'm back for this  does the Guildford challenge include BLD? Because BLD + FT = CHJ
> 
> Edit: no because doing FMC is silly



Guildford Challenge by definition is doing all sighted, speedsolved events! (Thanks Rob)

Sucks I can't come, silly badminton tournament.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> does the Guildford challenge include BLD?



As James said, no, but the equivalent for the BLD events should happen some time. I'm thinking you for 5BLD, me/Dan/CHJ for 4BLD+MBLD (2 cubes of course), then 3BLD by whoever finishes first (obviously I don't go to these meets though). It should really have happened at a comp already.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 22, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> As James said, no, but the equivalent for the BLD events should happen some time. I'm thinking you for 5BLD, me/Dan/CHJ for 4BLD+MBLD (2 cubes of course), then 3BLD by whoever finishes first (obviously I don't go to these meets though). It should really have happened at a comp already.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH dan doing BLD  also I'd have to do MBLD as im such slow


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sameer - what do you average globally on 6x6 and 7x7 now?
I'm running some optimisations for Guildford challenge
4 person will be Sameer + any 3 of Evan, Callum, me, Corny (yes, we just wait for Sameer to finish his 7x7)
3 person it looks like it's very close between all of us


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 23, 2014)

You're making plans to cube at a London meet? Are you running a fever?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 23, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Sameer - what do you average globally on 6x6 and 7x7 now?
> I'm running some optimisations for Guildford challenge
> 4 person will be Sameer + any 3 of Evan, Callum, me, Corny (yes, we just wait for Sameer to finish his 7x7)
> 3 person it looks like it's very close between all of us



6x6: 2:40-2:45
7x7: 4:00-4:05 

I can get good singles on 777 in good lighting so UWR might still be possible for 4-man, but don't hold out too much hope for my 777 skills. 6x6 can be hit and miss but I still get good singles a lot.

I guess I won't be doing 2x2


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm ok. I thought you were faster 
You, Evan and me are all the same at 7x7 then. It think there will be about 100 different optimal solutions to this, especially given that Evan and I average the same on every puzzle (I'm not even joking, just compare our profiles)


----------



## CHJ (Apr 23, 2014)

i guess for 4-man im doing feet no matter what, just keep me away from pyra and sq-1


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 23, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Hmmm ok. I thought you were faster
> You, Evan and me are all the same at 7x7 then. It think there will be about 100 different optimal solutions to this, especially given that Evan and I average the same on every puzzle (I'm not even joking, just compare our profiles)



Just remember I'm only good at 2-7, so you might not even need me.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 23, 2014)

This reminds me... would anyone be able to work their magic and make my 6/7 better (lube, tension, switch springs, and/or other methods)? Until then, I'm pretty sure I'd prefer using someone else's; wouldn't be surprised if I even broke PBs with them. I'm very dissatisfied with all my cubes in general.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 23, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> This reminds me... would anyone be able to work their magic and make my 6/7 better (lube, tension, switch springs, and/or other methods)? Until then, I'm pretty sure I'd prefer using someone else's; wouldn't be surprised if I even broke PBs with them. I'm very dissatisfied with all my cubes in general.



I have a spare dayan spring set which you can have. I'd be willing to sort out your 7x7 as best as I can on Saturday. For 6x6 swapping springs takes longer as you have to take out more centers to get to the screw so I'm not sure how long that will take/how willing I am to do so. 

Although, swapping the springs on a 6x6 is more important than on a 7x7 so...I don't know. I'll do one of them


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 23, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I have a spare dayan spring set which you can have. I'd be willing to sort out your 7x7 as best as I can on Saturday. For 6x6 swapping springs takes longer as you have to take out more centers to get to the screw so I'm not sure how long that will take/how willing I am to do so.
> 
> Although, swapping the springs on a 6x6 is more important than on a 7x7 so...I don't know. I'll do one of them


That sounds great, thanks! Indeed, I think the 6x6 needs it more, but you can feel both to decide for yourself. 
I've tried to do it twice on the 6x6, but both times the cube ended up loose, locky, and unstable - nothing like the ones I've felt which "successfully" had its springs swapped. I haven't done it to the 7x7 due to those failures, and since it doesn't need it quite as much.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> i guess for 4-man im doing feet no matter what, just keep me away from pyra and sq-1



Do pyra during feet.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 23, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I have a spare dayan spring set which you can have. I'd be willing to sort out your 7x7 as best as I can on Saturday. For 6x6 swapping springs takes longer as you have to take out more centers to get to the screw so I'm not sure how long that will take/how willing I am to do so.
> 
> Although, swapping the springs on a 6x6 is more important than on a 7x7 so...I don't know. I'll do one of them



Best way to get to 6x6 screws is to take out "PLL Parity Edges" and then separate the centres each way. That way once you've changed the spring you can just put the centres back, put one set of edges back (4 of them), then do z' and do next spring.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 23, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Best way to get to 6x6 screws is to take out "PLL Parity Edges" and then separate the centres each way. That way once you've changed the spring you can just put the centres back, put one set of edges back (4 of them), then do z' and do next spring.



Yeah that's what I'll do, thanks. Now whether or not to bring my Dad's electric screwdriver?


----------



## kcl (Apr 24, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Yeah that's what I'll do, thanks. Now whether or not to bring my Dad's electric screwdriver?



Don't they call that a drill?

edit: with the special screwdriver bit of course.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't they call that a drill?
> 
> edit: with the special screwdriver bit of course.


You can get driver bits for drills; there are also hybrid tools called impact drivers that look a bit like drills, but can only be used with hexagonal 1/4" shank driver bits; electric screwdrivers are wand-style tools with lower voltage; sonic screwdrivers are similar, but require no power source or physical contact with the object being fixed.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't they call that a drill?
> 
> edit: with the special screwdriver bit of course.



Lol I know the difference 



pipkiksass said:


> You can get driver bits for drills; there are also hybrid tools called impact drivers that look a bit like drills, but can only be used with hexagonal 1/4" shank driver bits; electric screwdrivers are wand-style tools with lower voltage; sonic screwdrivers are similar, but require no power source or physical contact with the object being fixed.



This.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 24, 2014)

if anyone has some 5x5 stickers that i can has/buy, not bothered what type but as long as standard colours and whatnot, tah


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

CHJ said:


> if anyone has some 5x5 stickers that i can has/buy, not bothered what type but as long as standard colours and whatnot, tah



I have some, but I had to replace one sticker so it might not necessarily be a full set, I'll check tomorrow when I'm back in LDN and bring them on Saturday? They're also half-brights


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 24, 2014)

So incase you didn't know already I'm going on BBC Breakfast tomorrow at some point between 8:30 and 9:15 to solve a bit and chat about the 40th anniversary for the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 24, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> So incase you didn't know already I'm going on BBC Breakfast tomorrow at some point between 8:30 and 9:15 to solve a bit and chat about the 40th anniversary for the Rubik's Cube.


Awesome, glad to see you've got it covered for us! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 24, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Awesome, glad to see you've got it covered for us! Hope it goes well!



Thanks! I just found out I'm on at 8:50am, so tune in everyone!


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey just thought i'd introduce myself in the thread, i'm Eliza from Manchester and pretty new to cubing


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> Hey just thought i'd introduce myself in the thread, i'm Eliza from Manchester and pretty new to cubing



Hellooo x) How fast and with what method? Get yourself to a UK comp!


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm learning CFOP at the moment. So i don't really solve much, just go over the algorithms. Once I've learned PLL i'll work on my speed. As far as beginners method goes i have a PB of 44.80. So my goals atm: Learn fridrich > Sub 30 > Go to a comp, i hear they're a great experience!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 24, 2014)

Speed really doesn't matter for your 1st comp. They are great fun regardless.


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah a few people have said that. I definitely want to go to one soon. I most probably won't be going to the oxford open. Its really about train prices, so i might have to try to convince my dad to take me to one some time.

Also i watched BBC Breakfast and was like "Hey that's the guy from the forum!". Haha


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Thanks! I just found out I'm on at 8:50am, so tune in everyone!



Breakfast isn't on iPlayer, damn!


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 25, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Breakfast isn't on iPlayer, damn!



 if anyone has a digital copy they can share then please do!


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll be happy to try and get a digital copy and put it on youtube, give me 10 minutes lol

Edit: *link*


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> I'll be happy to try and get a digital copy and put it on youtube, give me 10 minutes lol
> 
> Edit: *link*



Thanks!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 26, 2014)

'You're a Champion Rubik's cuber'

'Not Champion'


Lol. I had a image in my head of James back stage before hand.

'What should we introduce you as? Champion Rubik's cuber?'

'No. Not that'


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 'You're a Champion Rubik's cuber'
> 
> 'Not Champion'
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a similar thing at UK Open 2010 when the sky news person backstage said something like "so this is the world championships then" "no, not that" and on the report it was introduced as something like "Here at the UK Rubiks Bristol championships Open"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 27, 2014)

Just watched it a couple more times.
GJ BBC presenter who paused as if he had ask a question but hadn't.

"You can solve it, she used to be able to solve it and I can't solve one at all..."

THAT'S NOT A QUESTION!!!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Just watched it a couple more times.
> GJ BBC presenter who paused as if he had ask a question but hadn't.
> 
> "You can solve it, she used to be able to solve it and I can't solve one at all..."
> ...



That was my exact thought process, I was like "WHAT THE F AM I MEANT TO SAY TO THAT"


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> That was my exact thought process, I was like "WHAT THE F AM I MEANT TO SAY TO THAT"



I was expecting a "can you teach me"... And then it never happened and I was like wat


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 27, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> I'll be happy to try and get a digital copy and put it on youtube, give me 10 minutes lol
> 
> Edit: *link*



Yeah, thank - enjoyed that!

It's funny how we take cubing vocabulary for granted: "I look for four green cross edges"... I think the only words that sunk in were 'four' and 'green'... other than that, you might as well have been talking in Swahili. Even after explaining what an edge was, you could feel the confusion in the studio!

Congrats, twas an awesome few minutes, if slightly awkward. At least neither of them claimed to have once solved 5 sides, or to have solved it by luck - could've been much worse!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 28, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> It's funny how we take cubing vocabulary for granted: "I look for four green cross edges"... I think the only words that sunk in were 'four' and 'green'... other than that, you might as well have been talking in Swahili. Even after explaining what an edge was, you could feel the confusion in the studio!



I think we need to start a thread on 'How to talk cube to Dummies'.
For example 'The centres are fixed in place and there are 2 types of pieces which can move. Those with 2 stickers and those with 3'.

As soon as edges and corners are mentioned more explaining is required.

I know there are guides for scientists when talking to the media to avoid the stories getting warped too much due to confusion.

Edit - no offence meant to James. I think he did very well under the circumstances.


----------



## BillyRain (May 6, 2014)

*HOUSE WARMING PARTY*

Sarah, Nick and myself have moved into a new house together and we would like to invite you to join us for some drinks/cubing/pool/other antics.

Sorry about short notice but if you can make it, Great!

Saturday 10th May from 6PM.

Our house is in St Albans. If you can come, please get in touch for our full address 

Billy x


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2014)

Hey Guys, 
Just showing my face here, I'm a UK cuber currently learning CFOP and have a sub 1:30 average of 5 :') Was wondering if anybody had any information on the event in Nottingham on June 14-15? I want to go but all spaces are taken for competing but I only want to go to have an experience ETC. Thanks and pleased to meet you all!


----------



## Ollie (May 26, 2014)

Berd said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just showing my face here, I'm a UK cuber currently learning CFOP and have a sub 1:30 average of 5 :') Was wondering if anybody had any information on the event in Nottingham on June 14-15? I want to go but all spaces are taken for competing but I only want to go to have an experience ETC. Thanks and pleased to meet you all!



Welcome! Everything you need to know is here http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1083


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 26, 2014)

Berd said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just showing my face here, I'm a UK cuber currently learning CFOP and have a sub 1:30 average of 5 :') Was wondering if anybody had any information on the event in Nottingham on June 14-15? I want to go but all spaces are taken for competing but I only want to go to have an experience ETC. Thanks and pleased to meet you all!



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47364

you should still register for the waiting list, you might get in.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 26, 2014)

Oops. There's a meet on Sunday 1st June. Royal Festival Hall, all day long.

Probably should've posted this sooner but all the regulars already know. I hope to see some new faces there.


----------



## Raviorez (May 26, 2014)

@Ollie
Which method do you use for 3x3?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oops. There's a meet on Sunday 1st June. Royal Festival Hall, all day long.
> 
> Probably should've posted this sooner but all the regulars already know. I hope to see some new faces there.


I didn't know it was confirmed till now, but I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Ollie (May 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oops. There's a meet on Sunday 1st June. Royal Festival Hall, all day long.
> 
> Probably should've posted this sooner but all the regulars already know. I hope to see some new faces there.



oooooo



Raviorez said:


> @Ollie
> Which method do you use for 3x3?



normal = cfop
bld = 3-style


----------



## giorgi (May 26, 2014)

sorry guys for asking this but does anybody knows if there will be a competition in Edinburgh in July? I have heard there was some thoughts about this and I am just interested if there will be one. thanks


----------



## Berd (May 29, 2014)

Hey Guys, 
Would anyone like to add me on Kik or whats app or FB messenger to discuss cubing? I'm new to cubing and would love to have in depth talks with someone. If anyone could chat with me please DM me. Thanks!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 29, 2014)

giorgi said:


> sorry guys for asking this but does anybody knows if there will be a competition in Edinburgh in July? I have heard there was some thoughts about this and I am just interested if there will be one. thanks


Probably not. It's getting too late to organise it. Hopefully late this year, or if not then next year.


----------



## mattrowley9 (May 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oops. There's a meet on Sunday 1st June. Royal Festival Hall, all day long.
> 
> Probably should've posted this sooner but all the regulars already know. I hope to see some new faces there.



Hey I am thinking about coming along to this, was just wondering (as I'm not a regular ) what kinda time it kicks off.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 31, 2014)

Open til close.


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Open til close.



Where about? Obviously around the Royal Festival Hall but some precision would be nice


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2014)

Berd said:


> Where about? Obviously around the Royal Festival Hall but some precision would be nice



Inside in the main lobby, usually by the tables by the window (Thameside, if that's a word) you can't really miss us  and usually we're there from 10 onwards


----------



## Berd (Jun 1, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Inside in the main lobby, usually by the tables by the window (Thameside, if that's a word) you can't really miss us  and usually we're there from 10 onwards



Thanks man, look forward to meeting you 

EDIT: Just realised its June today -.- Nevermind... Silly me...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 17, 2014)

Sunday 29th June is the next meet.

Royal Festival Hall from 10am till late.

I'll do my best to make it this time =D


----------



## Berd (Jun 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sunday 29th June is the next meet.
> 
> Royal Festival Hall from 10am till late.
> 
> I'll do my best to make it this time =D



WOOO! Yeah, I'll get the dates right this time too


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow.. just realized how little I get to this thread since it was banished to a dig down forum. 

So, who is actually coming?! 

PS. There is a facebook group for london meets. Feel free to join!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/698390203539990/?fref=ts


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 14, 2014)

There's a meet on Sunday 27th July.

Royal Festival Hall, a few minutes walk from Waterloo station. 10am till late.


----------



## Berd (Jul 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> There's a meet on Sunday 27th July.
> 
> Royal Festival Hall, a few minutes walk from Waterloo station. 10am till late.



I'll be there again  Might bring a friend


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone at the Commonwealth Games? I don't have any tickets, but I'm fairly local so I could meet up somewhere for some cubing. (It's weird seeing some of these places on TV!)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jul 24, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Anyone at the Commonwealth Games? I don't have any tickets, but I'm fairly local so I could meet up somewhere for some cubing. (It's weird seeing some of these places on TV!)



I'm actually volunteering for the games, so I'll be there if you decide to organise anything.


----------



## Toad (Jul 31, 2014)

Now this is a site I haven't visited in a long time. How the heck is everyone?

Did you miss me, UK cubers?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 31, 2014)

This thread gets very little traffic. We have a crap ton of people in a FB group messenger thing.

Also I missed you at my 1st comp cos I was in a pub.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2014)

Toad said:


> Now this is a site I haven't visited in a long time. How the heck is everyone?
> 
> Did you miss me, UK cubers?



Hi nice to meet you


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Mark, nice to see you on the forums again. Surprisingly your signature still holds true to this day


----------



## Toad (Aug 1, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey Mark, nice to see you on the forums again. Surprisingly your signature still holds true to this day



It previously said "Top 5" but I sneakily updated it before posting


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2014)

Quick question to all UK Cubers:

Anybody know the best place for a gen 3 Stackmat? I found it on the cubicle but shipping is expensive... 

EDIT: Just to clarify its just THE MAT I'm after, I have a timer.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazon

Why you ask here? =P


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Amazon
> 
> Why you ask here? =P



Noooo the actual mat  Ummmm... Idk, alot of uk cubers I guess


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 17, 2014)

Berd said:


> Noooo the actual mat  Ummmm... Idk, alot of uk cubers I guess



Like this?

You are likely to get a quicker response on FB.
I'm subbed to this thread but not sure how many others are.


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Like this?
> 
> You are likely to get a quicker response on FB.
> I'm subbed to this thread but not sure how many others are.



One of these: http://thecubicle.us/speedstacks-gen3-p-1503.html

Yeah, I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## giorgi (Aug 17, 2014)

cheap on ebay but it is not the newest one  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speed-Sta...60?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item43c55f6a14


----------



## Berd (Aug 17, 2014)

giorgi said:


> very cheap on ebay  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speed-Sta...60?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item43c55f6a14



Thanks! I dont think it will work with my gen 3 pro timer though. :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not finding any 3rd gen mats without timers. The old ones will be fine though, the timer just won't connect to it.


----------

